# Treffen der Köln/Bonner Gentoo-Community

## 15541

Hi:)

Ich fand den Bericht vom Wiener Treffen so cool, dass ich mir dachte, das müsste man für meinen Raum auch mal versuchen...

Also, wer aus der Gegend Bonn/Köln wäre an einem gemütlichen Treffen interessiert?   :Smile: 

----------

## zypher

Übliche Frage:

Wann und Wo?

 :Wink: 

Das beste ist wohl, einfach mal nen Termin zu nennen à la: Am soundsovielsten bin ich daundda.

----------

## gordin

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall interessiert.

Ist natürlich immer die Frage, wieviele User aus dem Raum kommen und ob man von denen auch welche zusammenbekommt.

Gordin

----------

## Headhunter123

/me ist auf jeden Fall interessiert, und kommt aus Köln !

----------

## punx

HI,

ja klar wy not? 

CIAO

----------

## Lizzard

ich arbeite in Köln und würde auch kommen (wenn's nicht gerade am Wochenende ist   :Wink:  )

----------

## Attila

Hiho, 

Ich bin noch jemand der grundsätzlich interesse hat ! 

Komme auch aus der Nähe !

  Atti

----------

## 15541

Fein, dass sich so viele melden  :Smile: 

Ich schlage als Datum einfach mal den 14.5. vor. Davor muss ich noch mein Abi hinzaubern  :Wink: 

Sollen wir uns dann im Früh in Köln treffen, oder hättet ihr mal Lust auf Bonn? :Smile: 

Edit: Bin jetz leider ne Woche weg, danach misch ich hier wieder aktiv mit! haltet den thread schön oben! :Smile: 

----------

## [GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei  :Wink: 

@Lizzard

Da könnte man ja evtl. zusammen fahren *g*

E=mc²

----------

## punx

Hi,

also ich denk bis jetzt, dass ich komme.

Meinst du das Früh am Dom oder das in der Südstadt?

CIAO

----------

## Warriors Prayer

hi,

ich komme aus aachen, und denke, daß Köln ne gute Idee ist, weil es recht groß ist und gut zu erreichen ist.

----------

## 15541

punx: Ich mein das am Dom  :Wink: 

War zwar selber noch nie da (wie gesagt, ich komm aus Bonn) aber laut Berichten, scheints recht zentral zu liegen und ganz gemütlich zu sein...

Also bis jetz haben sich *zähl* 8 Leute gemeldet: Ist denn für alle der 14.5. OK ?   :Smile: 

----------

## theoderich

Ich hätte auch Interesse! Für mich ist eigentlich der Termin gleich. Ich weiß eh erst 3-4 Tage vorher, ob ich Zeit habe.

Wie erkennen wir uns?

----------

## zypher

Hmmm, früh ist recht groß (und laut).

Ich schau mal, ob man 'nen Tisch in 'ner Ecke reservieren kann.

Ansonsten vielleicht auch ein anderer Laden? Müsste man sich nur einigen.

Eine Wegbeschreibung kann ich in's web stellen.

----------

## Sormuras

14. Mai und Köln klingt gut.

----------

## 15541

zypher: ich bin auf jeden fall für vorschläge offen! wie gesagt, ich kenn in köln keine einzige kneipe   :Embarassed: 

falls es noch was schöneres gibt, dann schreibs hier rein:)

----------

## mglauche

köln klingt gut ...  wenn es einfach zu finden ist  :Wink:  nähe vom hauptbahnhof wäre nicht schlecht

----------

## tyll

Nach Kökn kann ich auch kommen und 14. Mai passt eigentlich auch

----------

## MadMarkus

ja, köln ist erreichbar, auch wenn ich mehr für bonn gewesen wäre, aber meine heimat liegt quasi dazwischen und somit soll es mir gleich sein   :Razz: 

am 14.5. .... hm...müsste eigentlich klappten - ich denke, ich wäre dabei  :Smile: 

grüße

----------

## Headhunter123

Wo gehmer dann eigentlich hin ?

Btw, wäre doch interessant zu wissen wie alt die Leute sind, oder ?

/me ist 17 Jahre, und kommt auf jeden Fall  :Smile: 

----------

## 15541

Ja cool, die Sache mit dem GWN hat ja richtig was gebracht  :Smile: 

Wer war der Verräter hm?  :Twisted Evil: 

Stand der Dinge ist, dass wir uns am 14.5. abends im Früh in der Nähe vom Dom / Hauptbahnhof treffen. Ich würde sagen, eine endgültige Liste machen wir dann so eine Woche vorher oder so, ok jungs ?   :Smile: 

----------

## Turiya

Also ich hätte auch interesse, der termin klingt gut.

Wir sollten aber umbedingt vorher reservieren, 

da ich nicht glaube das wir sonst für ne größere Gruppe Platz finden werden.

bis dann

----------

## kaiLin

< Willl auch mit !!  <-{hektisches, fingerschnippendes Armewedeln }  :Smile: )

komme aus dem raum Düsseldorf, genauer gesagt aus Hilden.

Bin aber nur zugezogen.

Ich erwähn dass nur wegen der "Erbfeinschaft" zwischen den D'dorfern und den Kölnern. ....nicht, das ihr mich nicht mit dabei haben wollt. 

fg

ich denk schon, dass der termin OK ist .

so oder so: die Idee ist super  

bis denn 

kaLin

----------

## Attila

14 Mai ist nicht so gut ... tendenziell ja, aber nicht gerade der 14. ! Wie wäre es mit 13 oder 15 ? 

Das Früh am Dom ist recht voll (aber wohl nicht so extrem in der Woche), deswegen wäre eine Tischreservierung praktisch (am besten oben). Ansnonsten ist es super zu erreichen und wohl okay - für regelmässige Treffen kann man sich dann ja auf ein ruhigeres Lokal einigen !

  Atti

----------

## 15541

Attila:

Ich sags nochmal, ich hab das Früh nur vorgeschlagen, weil ich nix anderes kenne  :Smile: 

Wenn ein "echter" Kölner was schöneres kennt, das einigermassen gut gelegen ist, können wir auch dahin!

----------

## pYrania

also ich wäre auch dabei.

das früh ist eigentlich ideal, denn

1.) es ist wirklich leicht zu finden

2.) da sollte mittwochs genug platz für uns sein

3.) früh ist einfach das bessere bier  :Wink: 

aber auf jeden fall vorreservieren, man weiss ja nie wieviele linux user gruppen in köln rumschwirren   :Laughing: 

----------

## hakan

Bin dabei! (Wenn ich nicht gerade wichtige Dinge zu erledigen habe, die ich nicht absehen kann  :Wink: 

Über das beste Bier läßt sich bekanntlich streiten, als Kölsch bevorzuge ich Mühlen oder Dom, aber jedem das seine, und am Bier soll es nicht scheitern  :Wink: .

gruß

hakan

----------

## 15541

Jo, dann direkt mal nochwas:

Wir sollten eine Art Tagesordnung machen! Nicht, dass wir dann alle nur da rumsitzen: "Jo, und jetzt?"

Da ich in nächster Zeit wohl die Installation Guide Übersetzung übernehmen werde, können wir in der Richtung evtl. was machen. Ich mach mir noch weiter Gedanken... Was schlagt ihr vor? Was könnten WIR auf die Beine stellen?  :Smile: 

Oder sucht ihr bloss wen zum Saufen ?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## hakan

Bitte keine riesen Install-HowTo's. Ich denke das kann man auf Install-Party machen.

Sollten wir das erster Treffen nicht erstmal auf uns zu kommen lassen, damit wir uns alle erstmal beschnuppern?

Ich bin aber auch für eine grobe Tagesordnung.

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Ich komme dort auf jeden Fall ohne PC dorthin, da ich mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln nach Köln fahre.

Hat wer Lust Vorträge zu halten ? Gibt bestimmt ein paar Leute  :Wink: 

----------

## 15541

Also ich bring meinen PC mit ins Früh ... öhm...   :Laughing: 

So war das net gemeint, ich mein bloss, dass wir auch was zum drüber reden haben sollten:)

Ich fänds echt cool, wenn wir irgendwas organisieren könnten, dass wir zusammen aufziehen

----------

## punx

HI,

also ich denk auch, dass es keine schlechte Sache wär das ganze mit irgendwas konstruktiven 

anzureichern. 

Allerdings ist die Athmosphäre (typ Kölner Brauhaus)  im Früh nicht wirklich ideal um das Betriebsystem der Zukunft zu entwickeln  :Wink: 

Ich denke, dass man das erste Treffen auf jeden Fall nutzen sollte, um Projekte zu planen - dem ganzen halt nen irgendwie gearteten organisatorischen Rahmen geben. Also z.B regelmässige Treffen vreinbaren, konkrete Ideen sammeln, vieleicht ne Webpage auflegen -was weiss ich...

 Also wenn ne "Tagesordung" dann schlag ich vor Projektplanung/Ideensammlung oder sowas in der Art mit aufzunehmen.

CIAO

----------

## 15541

Ideensammlung können wir ja schonmal hier starten, dann haben wir beim Treffen mehr Zeit zum drüber reden, oder?  :Smile: 

Also, wer hat schon ne Idee?

----------

## flowtech

nachdem man mich heute freundlich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, das es nen gentoo-user-treffen in .de und dazu auch noch in köln geben wird, sag ich mal zu, das ich auch kommen werde/will (ich versuchs, da ich aus karlsruhe kommen müsste ... wegen studium von köln -> karlsruhe gezogen).

zum punkt ideen:

ich denke auch, das man bei nem ersten treffen net allzu viel planen sollte, da es ersma um "beschnuppern" geht, wie jemand anderes bereits so nett sagte. ich denke dadurch das sich (fast?) noch keiner kennt werden sich die leute erstmal genug zu erzählen haben. seiens ersma die geschichten "wie zu linux, wie zu gentoo gekommen?" und vielleicht auch das eine oder andere über die tätigkeiten und hobbies der leute. bei soviel rede-stoff wie man ihn am anfang hat, geht eine geplante diskussion eh unter denk ich.

ausserdem bin ich da auch eher fan des spontanen :D

PS: wenn ich mich dazu gesellen können sollte, bring ich vermutlich auch nen rechner mit

----------

## sven

Ob Bonn oder Köln ist mir recht Wurst, da ich zwischen beiden wohne  :Very Happy: 

Die Cocktailbar am Rhein, Altstadt, Nähe Dom ist auch ganz nett, finde ich!

----------

## couchgott

moin, 

ui .. da ich wohl auch in Koeln wohne werd ich mich einfach mal ankuendigen  :Wink: 

Ich schlage dann auch gleich mal eine Location vor:

Hellers Brauhaus -- Roonstr.

Warum ... na weils leckeres Bier gibt, es nicht so laut und ueberfuellt wie die Altstadt- Brauhaeuser is. Und das Publikum zum grossen Teil aus Studenten und juengeren Kram besteht ^^

Und einfach zu finden ist das auch noch  :Wink: 

so .. jetzt erstmal einkaufen 

bis dann

cg

----------

## wizzzard

Mahlzeit, bin auch mit von der Partie, wenn auch noch nicht so lange bei Gentoo!   :Very Happy: 

Zur Location: Brauhaus ist ok, obs jetzt unbedingt das vollste sein muss, .... ok, das Bier ist ein Argument!  :Mr. Green: 

Zu den Themen: Bin auch dafür, dass ganze etwas spontaner zu gestalten, wenn aber doch ein Thema gewünscht ist: Einige von uns haben bestimmt ihr eigenes kleines/großes Projekt, an dem sie werkeln, vielleicht lässt sich da ja was gemeinsam machen!

So long,

Ruben

----------

## 15541

Find ich klasse, dass sich weiterhin so viele gemeldet haben  :Smile: 

Um auf den Tip einzugehen: Ich denke, dass couchgott's Vorschlag "Heller's Brauhaus" ganz vernünftig klingt. Das Früh an sich is wohl echt zu laut...

Also, werden wir etwas konkreter: 14.5. Hellers Brauhaus

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir schon eine Zeit ab 17:00 ausmachen, damit wir auch echt genügend Zeit haben. Ich zB kann nicht bis in die Puppen in Köln bleiben, weil ich denn per ÖPNV nach Hause muss. Wer später kommen / gehen will, ist somit auf keinen Fall allein da und es wäre wie gesagt jede Menge Zeit für uns:)

OK?Last edited by 15541 on Fri Apr 04, 2003 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 15541

Ich poste hier einfach mal ne Liste mit allen, die bisher Interesse angemeldet haben. Bitte tragt ein, wenn ihr kommt, bzw. löscht euch raus, wenn ihr doch keine Zeit habt. Den Rest einfach per Copy & Paste aus dem Post vor euch übernehmen, dann haben wir immer im letzten Post die aktuelle Liste. Dann können wir so ca. eine Woche vorm Treffen reservieren. Dankeschön :Smile: 

Aktueller Termin ist: 14.5. 17:00 Hellers Brauhaus, Roonstrasse

azure          KOMMT

zypher

gordin

headhunter123

punx

Lizzard

Attila

[GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Warriors Prayer

theoderich

Sormuras

mglauche

tmaas

MadMarkus

Turiya

kaiLin

pYrania

hakan

flowtech

sven

couchgott

wizzzard

----------

## kaiLin

also leute, ich muss mal was loswerden:

ich finds gut, wenn sich hier im raum etwas 'gentoo-mäßig' etwas tut, für das erste Treffen (stichwort: Kennenlernen) mag ne kneipe ja ok sein, aber ich persönlich bin nicht so ein Kneipenfreund (mag kein bier, zu laut, zu rauchig) wenn ich etwas konkret angehen will. 

Zur 'TAgesordnung' möcht ich sagen, das ichs für das erste Treffen etwas 'überorganisiert' halte, einen festen 'Plan' zu machen. Ich denke, jeder der kommt sollte sich über seine gedanken machen, was er erwartet und selber bereit ist einzubringen. Dann kann man ja 'Projektgruppen' aufstellen, die sich treffen um bestimme Probleme zu lösen, die dann der gesamtheit vorgeführt wird. ich halte da mehrere kleine GRuppen für effektiver , da bei großen Gruppen immer das Problem der Terminabstimmung etc. besteht  und dann eher die GEfahr besteht, das sie auseinander bricht und lim endeffekt nix passiert.

ICh denke ja nun nicht, das wir uns nur (immer) treffen um Bier zutrinken, sonder um PRobleme mit dem  "besseren BEtriebssystem" gemeinsam zu lösen. 

Das soll nicht heissen, das ich das gemütlicht BEisammensein ablehne oder alles nur todernst angehen will, sondern wir sollten uns im Vorhinein überlegen, WAS wir auf die BEine stellen wollen.

'tschuldigung, wenn sich vielleicht jemand auf dem SChlips getreten fühlt, 

und nix für ungut.

bis bald

kaLin

ps: wenn ich immer im 'maskulin' schreibe, will ich natürlich keine GEntoo-UserInnen ausgrenzen, sondern ich bin einfach zu faul immer beides zu schreiben

sorry  :Wink: 

----------

## Lizzard

Azure wrote:

Bitte tragt ein, wenn ihr kommt, bzw. löscht euch raus, wenn ihr doch keine Zeit habt. Den Rest einfach per Copy & Paste aus dem Post vor euch übernehmen, dann haben wir immer im letzten Post die aktuelle Liste. Dann können wir so ca. eine Woche vorm Treffen reservieren. Dankeschön :Smile: 

Aktueller Termin ist: 14.5. 17:00 Hellers Brauhaus, Roonstrasse

azure          KOMMT

zypher

gordin

headhunter123

punx

Lizzard        KOMMT

Attila

[GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Warriors Prayer

theoderich

Sormuras

mglauche

tmaas

MadMarkus

Turiya

kaiLin

pYrania

hakan

flowtech

sven

couchgott

wizzzard

----------

## 15541

 *kaiLin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] ich persönlich bin nicht so ein Kneipenfreund (mag kein bier, zu laut, zu rauchig) wenn ich etwas konkret angehen will. 
> 
> Zur 'TAgesordnung' möcht ich sagen, das ichs für das erste Treffen etwas 'überorganisiert' halte, einen festen 'Plan' zu machen. Ich denke, jeder der kommt sollte sich über seine gedanken machen, was er erwartet und selber bereit ist einzubringen. Dann kann man ja 'Projektgruppen' aufstellen, die sich treffen um bestimme Probleme zu lösen, die dann der gesamtheit vorgeführt wird. ich halte da mehrere kleine GRuppen für effektiver , da bei großen Gruppen immer das Problem der Terminabstimmung etc. besteht  und dann eher die GEfahr besteht, das sie auseinander bricht und lim endeffekt nix passiert.
> ...

 

Sicherlich ist die Kneipe kein Umfeld, in dem grössere Projekte erfolgreich organisiert werden  :Smile: 

Und dass wir keine "feste" Tagesordnung für unser Treffen machen, scheint auch der Wille der Mehrheit zu sein. Insofern würde ich Dir darin zustimmen, dass jeder einfach Ideen mitbringen kann, und wir über das weitere Vorgehen diskutieren. Der Hauptzweck sollte allerdings erstmal gegenseitiges Kennenlernen sein, und dafür ist die Kneipe doch optimal, oder? Wenn wir wirklich was ernsthaftes machen wollen, bzw. sich dafür genug Leute und Ideen finden, können wir immer noch geeignetere Treffpunkte absprechen. Ich für meinen Teil lass es einfach mal auf mich zukommen.

----------

## couchgott

 *Quote:*   

>  Sicherlich ist die Kneipe kein Umfeld, in dem grössere Projekte erfolgreich organisiert werden 
> 
> Und dass wir keine "feste" Tagesordnung für unser Treffen machen, scheint auch der Wille der Mehrheit zu sein. Insofern würde ich Dir darin zustimmen, dass jeder einfach Ideen mitbringen kann, und wir über das weitere Vorgehen diskutieren. Der Hauptzweck sollte allerdings erstmal gegenseitiges Kennenlernen sein, und dafür ist die Kneipe doch optimal, oder? Wenn wir wirklich was ernsthaftes machen wollen, bzw. sich dafür genug Leute und Ideen finden, können wir immer noch geeignetere Treffpunkte absprechen. Ich für meinen Teil lass es einfach mal auf mich zukommen.

 

also ich finde solch einen "Kennenlerntermin" sehr wichtig, also einen ohne grosse TO oder sonstige plaene. 

Schliesslich muss es sich auch erstmal zeigen was und wie man wasauchimmer machen kann/will.

Das orientiert sich ganz nach dem "Niveau" (Technisch) der Leute die daran intresse haben und teilnehmen wollen.

Ich z.B. kann ueberhauptnochgarnicht einschaetzen in wie weit ich mich einbringen koennte, da ich zwar ein verfluchter System/NW-Admin zu sein scheine, aber von Programieren sowiel Ahnung habe wie ein Gaertner von Herztranplantationen ^^ 

Und ich denke so geht es nicht nur mir alleine ... was ich damit sagen will, ist man sollte auch erstmal ausloten mit welchen Erwartungen die Leute aufwarten. 

so ... und nu compilier ich erstmal meinen Rechner ins Nirvana  :Surprised: )

Zur Location:

----> http://www.hellers-brauhaus.de/

gut die Preise sind "etwas" out of Date  :Wink: 

so ... der WDR hat mal getestet ^^ 

http://www.wdr.de/tv/wdrpunktkoeln/kneipe/hellers_brauhaus.phtml

Macht in der WOche erst um 18:00 auf ... bis 15 Leute braucht man da i.d.R. auch keine Reservierung, fragen kann ich ja mal trotzdem je nach dem wieviele wir am Ende sind  :Wink: 

achja ... Liste 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Azure wrote:

Bitte tragt ein, wenn ihr kommt, bzw. löscht euch raus, wenn ihr doch keine Zeit habt. Den Rest einfach per Copy & Paste aus dem Post vor euch übernehmen, dann haben wir immer im letzten Post die aktuelle Liste. Dann können wir so ca. eine Woche vorm Treffen reservieren. Dankeschönicon_smile.gif

Aktueller Termin ist: 14.5. 17:00 Hellers Brauhaus, Roonstrasse

azure KOMMT

zypher

gordin

headhunter123

punx

Lizzard KOMMT

Attila

[GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Warriors Prayer

theoderich

Sormuras

mglauche

tmaas

MadMarkus

Turiya

kaiLin

pYrania

hakan

flowtech

sven

couchgott KOMMT (manschmal Unbeabsichtigt)

wizzzard[/quote]

----------

## sven

Wieso denn mitten in der Woche? Naja, nehmt mich erstmal von der Liste. Kann jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob ich kommen werde...

----------

## zypher

Aktueller Termin ist: 14.5. 17:00 Hellers Brauhaus, Roonstrasse 

azure KOMMT 

zypher KOMMT 

gordin 

headhunter123 

punx 

Lizzard KOMMT 

Attila 

[GLO]Einstein[Tux] 

Warriors Prayer 

theoderich 

Sormuras 

mglauche 

tmaas 

MadMarkus 

Turiya 

kaiLin 

pYrania 

hakan 

flowtech 

sven 

couchgott KOMMT (manschmal Unbeabsichtigt)

Grüsse und bis dahin!

----------

## couchgott

bitte denkt daran, dass das Hellers in der Woche erst um 18:00 oeffnet  :Wink: 

cg

----------

## 15541

ACK   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Turiya

Brauhaus, Roonstrasse 

azure KOMMT 

zypher KOMMT 

gordin 

headhunter123 

punx 

Lizzard KOMMT 

Attila 

[GLO]Einstein[Tux] 

Warriors Prayer 

theoderich 

Sormuras 

mglauche 

tmaas 

MadMarkus 

Turiya KOMMT

kaiLin 

pYrania 

hakan 

flowtech 

sven 

couchgott KOMMT (manschmal Unbeabsichtigt)

Grüsse und bis dahin!

----------

## Dusty

Hallo,

ich werd wohl auch auftauchen  :Wink: 

Auch als Foren-Newbie bin ich gerne mit dabei.

Absolut Klasse Idee und dann noch gleich um die Ecke. 

Also, bis zum 14.

Dusty

PS: Kommen zu dritt oder zu viert  :Smile: 

----------

## punx

Schaut mal was letztens über die CCC Cologne Liste bei mir eingeschlagen ist: 

(nicht fürs erste Treffen,aber vieleicht mal in Erinnerung behalten für potentielle Folgetreffen)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Betreff: [c4-update] 2003-04-08 Das Projekt Netzladen in Bonn   Alle Von: update@koeln.ccc.de   
> 
> Datum: Die, 8.04.2003, 16:35   
> ...

 

azure KOMMT 

zypher KOMMT 

gordin 

headhunter123 

punx kommt aller vorausicht nach

Lizzard KOMMT 

Attila 

[GLO]Einstein[Tux] 

Warriors Prayer 

theoderich 

Sormuras 

mglauche 

tmaas 

MadMarkus 

Turiya KOMMT 

kaiLin 

pYrania 

hakan 

flowtech 

sven 

couchgott KOMMT (manschmal Unbeabsichtigt) 

[/quote]

----------

## 15541

Jo, die Lokalität wär natürlich optimal:)

----------

## MadMarkus

ich finde auch, das der laden in bonn SEHR interessant klingt  :Smile: 

ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich am 14.5. dabei sein, somit:

azure KOMMT

zypher KOMMT

gordin

headhunter123

punx kommt aller vorausicht nach

Lizzard KOMMT

Attila

[GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Warriors Prayer

theoderich

Sormuras

mglauche

tmaas

MadMarkus KOMMT

Turiya KOMMT

kaiLin

pYrania

hakan

flowtech

sven

couchgott KOMMT (manschmal Unbeabsichtigt)

----------

## Turiya

Im Auftrag:

azure KOMMT

zypher KOMMT

gordin

headhunter123

punx kommt aller vorausicht nach

Lizzard KOMMT

Attila

[GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Warriors Prayer

theoderich

Sormuras

mglauche

tmaas

MadMarkus KOMMT

Turiya KOMMT

kaiLin

pYrania

hakan

flowtech

sven

couchgott KOMMT (manschmal Unbeabsichtigt)

rakshas KOMMT

----------

## Attila

azure KOMMT

zypher KOMMT

gordin

headhunter123

punx kommt aller vorausicht nach

Lizzard KOMMT

Attila [kommt leider nicht am 14ten !]

[GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Warriors Prayer

theoderich

Sormuras

mglauche

tmaas

MadMarkus KOMMT

Turiya KOMMT

kaiLin

pYrania

hakan

flowtech

sven

couchgott KOMMT (manschmal Unbeabsichtigt)

rakshas KOMMT

----------

## 15541

So, kleines Update: Ich hab die Leute aus der Liste genommen, die abgesagt haben.

Aktueller Termin ist: 14.5. 18:00 Hellers Brauhaus, Roonstrasse 

azure KOMMT

zypher KOMMT

gordin

headhunter123

punx KOMMT

Lizzard KOMMT

[GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Warriors Prayer

theoderich

Sormuras

mglauche

tmaas

MadMarkus KOMMT

Turiya KOMMT

kaiLin

pYrania

hakan

flowtech

couchgott KOMMT

rakshas KOMMT

dusty KOMMT (incl. 3 Freunde)

----------

## zypher

*bump*

Wollt' den thread mal wieder nach oben holen.

Kommt sonst noch wer?

----------

## pYrania

werde zu 75% kommen, haengt leider noch von einem anderen termin ab.

----------

## ttaw

Hallo,

ich bin zwar noch ganz neu hier, würde aber trotzdem gerne erscheinen.

Ist ja erstaunlich das so viele Leute hier aus der Gegend Gentoo nutzen, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht  :Smile: 

Ich kann allerdings noch nicht 100% zusagen, eher so 50%

Ich poste dann nochmal wenn ich genau weiß ob ich kann oder nicht.

----------

## bvetter

moin

denke mal ich werd auch auf tauchen  :Smile:  wohne in der nähe von köln

nachher mal den öpnv fragen wie ich günstig dahin komme  :Smile:  gibts ein erkennungszeichen ?

bvetter

----------

## shermann

Mahlzeit,

[quote="azure"]Attila:

Ich sags nochmal, ich hab das Früh nur vorgeschlagen, weil ich nix anderes kenne :)

Wenn ein "echter" Kölner was schöneres kennt, das einigermassen gut gelegen ist, können wir auch dahin![/quote]

Ich haette auch Interesse an einem Treffen, da ich aber in der Woche so gut wie mit Arbeit ausgelastet bin, ists halt nur sinnvoll am WE (samstags abends in der art).

Mir ist es auch egal wo das stattfinden soll, ob bonn oder koeln...ich wohn dazwischen, obwohl mir koeln bekannter ist als die alte Bundeshauptstadt :)

regards,

\sh

----------

## Pylon

Auch, wenn ich bisher im Thread noch nix gesagt habe (aber seit langem beobachtet), so finde ich es gut, dass nun ein fester Termin gefunden wurde.

Ich werde dann auch dort aufschlagen.

Wie schaut es mit der Laptoptauglichkeit der Kneipe aus?  Eher unerwünscht oder kein Problem?

----------

## 15541

Pylon: Ich weiss es nicht, war noch nie da:) Mitbringen kannst Du ihn ja!   :Wink: 

----------

## gordin

Bin mit dabei. Werde wohl auch meinen Laptop mitbringen. 

 Aktueller Termin ist: 14.5. 18:00 Hellers Brauhaus, Roonstrasse 

 azure KOMMT 

 zypher KOMMT 

 gordin 

 headhunter123 

 punx KOMMT 

 Lizzard KOMMT 

 [GLO]Einstein[Tux] 

 Warriors Prayer 

 theoderich 

 Sormuras 

 mglauche 

 tmaas 

 MadMarkus KOMMT 

 Turiya KOMMT 

 kaiLin 

 pYrania 

 hakan 

 flowtech 

 couchgott KOMMT 

 rakshas KOMMT 

 dusty KOMMT (incl. 3 Freunde)

gordin KOMMT

Achtung: Im aktuellen GWN steht drin das Brauhaus sei in Bonn!

Meint ihr man könnte so was Fahrgemeinschaften bilden?

Ich komme z.B. aus Koblenz und werde mit dem Auto fahren dh. ich hab Platz frei. (Habe zB. gesehen das flowtech aus karlsruhe kommen will. Koblenz wäre für dich ja quasi Halbzeit. Würde sich evtl. lohnen dann mit mir weiterzufahren. oder so. Bei Interesse gordinnospam@mockies.de .)

Bis denn

----------

## Thowil

So, ich bin auch dabei und damit hat Gordin dann wohl einen Platz weniger zu vergeben  :Smile: 

Aktueller Termin ist: 14.5. 18:00 Hellers Brauhaus, Roonstrasse, Köln

 azure KOMMT 

 zypher KOMMT 

 headhunter123 

 punx KOMMT 

 Lizzard KOMMT 

 [GLO]Einstein[Tux] 

 Warriors Prayer 

 theoderich 

 Sormuras 

 mglauche 

 tmaas 

 MadMarkus KOMMT 

 Turiya KOMMT 

 kaiLin 

 pYrania 

 hakan 

 flowtech 

 couchgott KOMMT 

 rakshas KOMMT 

 dusty KOMMT (incl. 3 Freunde) 

 gordin KOMMT 

 Thowil KOMMT

----------

## bvetter

dann wollmer mal  :Smile: 

azure KOMMT

zypher KOMMT

headhunter123

punx KOMMT

Lizzard KOMMT

[GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Warriors Prayer

theoderich

Sormuras

mglauche

tmaas

MadMarkus KOMMT

Turiya KOMMT

kaiLin

pYrania

hakan

flowtech

couchgott KOMMT

rakshas KOMMT

dusty KOMMT (incl. 3 Freunde)

gordin KOMMT

Thowil KOMMT

bvetter KOMMT (sofern kurzfrisstig nichts in die quere komme)

----------

## Pylon

Bezüglich Mitfahrgelegenheiten:  Werde aus Krefeld "anreisen", sprich, wer irgendwie an der A57 dazwischen wohnt, kann ich mitnehmen.  Plätze wären noch drei frei (will ja nicht, dass man sich auf der Rückbank knubbelt, was notfalls aber auch ginge).

Bezüglich Netzladen in Bonn: Wenn erwünscht kann ich den Kontakt herstellen.  Ich kenne die Organisatoren sehr gut (heisst seit mehreren Jahren und wir sehen uns mindestens einmal im Monat).  Wenn wir uns regelmäßig treffen wollen, können wir dort ohne Probleme unterkommen.  Ansonsten lässt sich auch ganz gut Grillen dort, wie die BSD-Truppe vergangenen Samstag gezeigt hat.  Außerdem gibt es im Netzladen die köstliche Club-Mate.

Aber erstmal sollten wir uns IRL sehen  :Razz:   Was danach kommt, können wir im Brauhaus immer noch besprechen...

----------

## wischmopp

azure KOMMT

zypher KOMMT

headhunter123

punx KOMMT

Lizzard KOMMT

[GLO]Einstein[Tux]

Warriors Prayer

theoderich

Sormuras

mglauche

tmaas

MadMarkus KOMMT

Turiya KOMMT

kaiLin

pYrania

hakan

flowtech

couchgott KOMMT

rakshas KOMMT

dusty KOMMT (incl. 3 Freunde)

gordin KOMMT

Thowil KOMMT

bvetter KOMMT (sofern kurzfrisstig nichts in die quere komme)

wischmopp KOMMT

----------

## plate

 *gordin wrote:*   

> Achtung: Im aktuellen GWN steht drin das Brauhaus sei in Bonn!
> 
> 

 Whooops. Mein Fehler. Sorry, wird sofort korrigiert.

----------

## 15541

Ich reservier am Montag die Plätze, bitte meldet euch bis dahin an! Ansonsten hab ich hier jetzt alle aus der Liste rausgenommen, die sich nicht mehr gemeldet haben. Damits ein bischen übersichtlicher wird. Es stehen also nur noch die drin, die zugesagt haben.

Aktueller Termin ist: Mittwoch 14.5. 18:00 Heller's Brauhaus, Roonstrasse, KÖLN

azure KOMMT

zypher KOMMT

pYrania 75%

punx KOMMT

Lizzard KOMMT

MadMarkus KOMMT

Turiya KOMMT

couchgott KOMMT

rakshas KOMMT

dusty KOMMT (incl. 3 Freunde)

gordin KOMMT

Thowil KOMMT

bvetter KOMMT

wischmopp KOMMT

Pylon KOMMT

----------

## phoen][x

Was les ich grade im GWN? Ein Gentoo Treffen wird geplant? Interessant.

Schaut euch mal die folgenden Seiten an:

http://cybersystem.iq-computing.de/gentoo/

http://www.gentoo.de/cgi-bin/treffen.pl

Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist sind wir schon laenger damit beschaeftigt ein Usertreffen zu veranstalten - allerdings ist es schwierig wenn nicht jeder eingetragen ist. 

Naechste Woche Mittwoch werd ich nicht in Koeln dabei sein, aber ich wuerde mich freuen wenn ihr euch trotzdem auf den beiden Seiten (^^) eintragen koenntet.

Munter bleiben,

----------

## hakan

hakan wird erscheinen

----------

## Pylon

Zum Posting von phoen][x sei anzumerken, dass das geplante Treffen nicht nur Rheinländer zu einem gemütlichen Kneipenabend anlocken soll, sondern eher über ganzes Wochenende geht.  :Wink: 

Dennoch finde ich das Kölner Treffen ganz gut, damit sich ein paar Leute schon mal gesehen haben und vielleicht ein regelmäßigeres Treffen aufbauen.

Darüberhinaus plane ich für das Chaos Communication Camp Anfang August ein Gentoo-Treffen.  Wer also generell zum Camp kommen wollte, kann ja seine Kommentare mit in das Wiki unter https://wiki.camp.ccc.de/Camp/view/Main/Gentoo setzen.

----------

## dazk

Ich schau auch mal vorbei. Coole Idee!

----------

## pYrania

ich muss leider absagen.

sowohl laptop als auch auto streiken..

----------

## 15541

OK, noch ein Update

Aktueller Termin ist: Mittwoch 14.5. 18:00 Heller's Brauhaus, Roonstrasse, KÖLN

azure KOMMT

zypher KOMMT

punx KOMMT

Lizzard KOMMT

MadMarkus KOMMT

Turiya KOMMT

couchgott KOMMT

rakshas KOMMT

dusty KOMMT (incl. 3 Freunde)

gordin KOMMT

Thowil KOMMT

bvetter KOMMT

wischmopp KOMMT

Pylon KOMMT

hakan KOMMT

dazk KOMMT

----------

## 15541

20 Plätze sind reserviert, bis heute abend jungs! :Smile: 

----------

## Lizzard

sauber !

ich freu' mich schon !

was sollte man mitbringen (ausser gute Laune) ?

----------

## couchgott

Geld ??? ... damits Bierchen nicht ausgeht  :Wink: 

Spass beiseite. Ich werd mich warscheinlich ein paar Minuten verspaeten, aber dafuer bleib ich einfach ein paar Minuten laenger.

Ausserdem bring ich dann mal ne DigiCam mit. Also zieht euch bloss ordentlich an *fg*

bis heut abend 

cg

----------

## 15541

Jo, erster   :Razz: 

Ich fands echt fein und freu mich schon aufs nächste Treffen im Netzladen in Bonn.

Hier kommen im folgenden wohl noch ein paar Bilder rein, die im Laufe des Abends enstanden sind:)

Ausserdem brauch ich noch ein krasses Script von Thowil  :Very Happy:  Und morgen auch noch eine ausführlichere Geschichte   :Wink: 

----------

## couchgott

jo ... war schoen ..

muss auch gleich mal wieder an neuen Sachen rumspielen  :Wink: 

die Ideen sprudeln ^^

gruesse, ich muss erstmal emergen *fg*

cg

----------

## Lizzard

So ein Mist !

Trottelig wie ich bin hab ich mir nicht gemerkt wo das Treffen genau ist. Ich wusste nur noch "Roonstr.,  Brauhaus" und hab es nicht gefunden *GRRRR*.

Nach einer Stunde suchens und nachfragen in ein paar anderen Pinten bin ich dann nach Haus gefahren.  :Sad: 

Wie ich jetzt lesen konnte war das Treffen im Heller wo ich 5 mal dran vorbei gefahren bin. Wenn jemand von Euch einen Type im C1 gesehen hat .... das war ich.

Wann ist das nächste Treffen ?

Dann will ich aber von jemanden eine Handy Nummer damit ich mich durchfragen kann.  :Smile: 

Sorry !

----------

## Pylon

Joar, das Treffen war auf jeden Fall nett und dringend nötig.  So viele mir unbekannte schöne Programme habe ich noch nie auf einen Schlag kennen gelernt  :Wink:   Meine Rechner sind immer noch am emergen...

Meine Bilder habe ich mal auf http://www.wh-og.hs-niederrhein.de/~lars/Gentoo/ gepackt.  Wer noch welche hat, kann sie mir gerne zukommen lassen, dann setze ich sie noch hinzu.  Danach können wir uns überlegen, welches wir für den nächsten GWN verwenden.

Apropos GWN, da brauchen wir natürlich noch einen Text für!

Wer es gestern noch nicht mitgekriegt hat, so habe ich direkt mal den Netzladen in Bonn klar gemacht, dass wir uns das nächste Mal dort treffen können.  Gibt zwar nix zu Essen, aber Club-Mate (ein köstliches Getränk) in großen Mengen  :Laughing:   Wenn ich mal die Stimmung zusammenfasse, so wird das nächste Treffen in etwa zwei Monaten stattfinden (also im Juli -- fraglich ist nur, ob vor oder nach dem LinuxTag).

----------

## couchgott

So hab auch mal die paar Bilder Online gestellt  :Wink: 

http://www.projekt42.net/

nicht zu uebersehen ^^

----------

## zypher

Ok, meine Bilder sind auch online. (aol sukkt so dermaßen...)

http://hometown.aol.de/wimdk/photos/20030514/index.html

Nochmals besten Dank an Pylon für den Tip mit igal!

Wir sollten die Bilder mal mit den Namen der Leute darauf bestücken, oder?

Grüsse und man liest sich,

zypher.

----------

## Lizzard

Hi,

wie sieht's aus, gibt es nochmal ein Treffen im Köln/Bonner Raum ?

Dann will ich aber unbedingt dabei sein    :Smile: 

----------

## Pylon

So, jetzt ist dieser Thread wieder in den Vordergrund gerückt, wenn schon weiter oben ein Ruhrpotts-Treff angekündigt ist  :Wink: 

Beim letzten Mal hatten wir uns darauf geeinigt, dass wir uns im Netzladen in Bonn treffen wollen, damit es die südlichen Besucher aus dem Koblenzer Raum nicht so weit haben (und von nördlich von Köln komm sowieso nur ich Bekloppter her...).

Laut Netzladen-Kalender ist dort jedoch schon jeden Mittwoch ausgebucht.  Wollen wir also auf Montag oder Donnerstag ausweichen? (Ich persönlich liebäugel ja mit Donnerstag dem 9.10. -- jaha, direkt einen Tag nach dem Ruhrpott-Treff)

Ob wir tatsächlich an dem Tag da rein könnten, müsste ich dann abklären.  Der Netzladen bietet auf jeden Fall gemütlich Platz für eine kleine Runde von 10 bis 20 Personen.  Getränke sind vorhanden, für Essen gibt es Dönerbuden um die Ecke oder Bringdienste.  Natürlich gibt es, wie der Name schon verrät, dort auch WLan.

Also, wie schaut's aus?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> (und von nördlich von Köln komm sowieso nur ich Bekloppter her...).

 Naja, von dem Netzladen hatte ich bisher schon ein paar Mal was gehört, wäre vielleicht ne Möglichkeit mal dahin zukommen  :Wink: 

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Laut Netzladen-Kalender ist dort jedoch schon jeden Mittwoch ausgebucht.  Wollen wir also auf Montag oder Donnerstag ausweichen? (Ich persönlich liebäugel ja mit Donnerstag dem 9.10. -- jaha, direkt einen Tag nach dem Ruhrpott-Treff)

 Das wird eine nette Gentoo Woche  :Wink: 

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> Also, wie schaut's aus?

 Ich werf mal ein unverbindliches "Bin dabei" in die Runde.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Pylon wrote:*   Also, wie schaut's aus? Ich werf mal ein unverbindliches "Bin dabei" in die Runde.
> 
> Gruß Tobias

 

Bei mir kommt es darauf an, wann es losgehen soll.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## slick

Wäre auch dabei...

----------

## zypher

Klar bin ich dabei  :Wink: 

Grüsse an alle!

----------

## Pylon

Nachdem ich jetzt aus dem Wochenende zurück bin, habe ich mal im Netzladen angefragt, wie denn der Termin aussieht.  Bis jetzt ist er für uns frei, da der Donnerstag genau in die zwei Wochen fällt, in der sich die LUUSA (Linux/Unix Usergroup St. Augustin) nicht trifft (aber Gentoo auch nicht so abwegig von ihren eigentlichen Themen ist, sodass wir evtl. noch mit Besuchern aus deren Kreis rechnen dürfen).

Ich denke, morgen wird es auch im Netzladen-Kalender erscheinen und somit die regelmäßigen Besucher des Netzladens erreichen.  Im aktuellen aktuellen GWN ist es ja schon angekündigt.

----------

## zypher

Fein!

Freue mich.

Vieleicht krieg' ich ja meine rtl8180-wlan Karte im Netzladen ans Laufen...  :Wink: 

Grüsse,

zypher

----------

## ian!

Gleiches Recht für alle. Thread bleibt bis zum Treffen sticky.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## 15541

Unter der Woche kann ich leider nicht, bin beim Bund  :Crying or Very sad: 

Viel Spass euch! :Smile: 

----------

## Pylon

@ian!

Lieb von Dir, dass wir auch noch sticky sind  :Smile: 

Der Netzladen wird gegen 18h aufgemacht.  Wir können so lange drin bleiben, wie wir wollen, hauptsache, hinterher ist er wieder so aufgeräumt wie vorher...

----------

## ian!

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> @ian!
> 
> Lieb von Dir, dass wir auch noch sticky sind 
> 
> 

 

Ja, aber jetzt haben wir das - wie man sieht - der Übersichtlichkeit zu liebe doch anders geregelt. Ein Sammelthread, der auf alle aktuellen "Treff-Threads" verweist.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Pylon

Jetzt muss ich doch langsam mal sammeln, wer denn so alles kommt...

Bis jetzt stehen hier auf der Liste (größtenteils unverbindlich):

dertobi123

ian!

slick

zypher

Pylon

longint

Naja, und wohl noch ein paar Leute, die wir über den Netzladen oder den GWN erreicht haben.

Aber eigentlich ist es ja wichtig, dass wir uns mal wieder treffen, oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## longint

Das waere ja mal ein richtig guter Grund, am Donnerstag Abend in Bonn zu sein. Mal sehen was sich machen laesst, bis dahin gebe ich mal ein absolut unverbindliches "Ja auf jeden Fall auf Biegen und Brechen" von mir...

----------

## Pylon

Wollte nur noch mal Bescheid geben, dass der Raum für Donnerstag steht, uns gegen 18:30h aufgeschlossen wird und wir bis Ende offen bleiben können.  Es werden noch ein paar Leute der OpenSource Gruppe Bonn vorbeikommen, die nebenbei ein kleines Treffen machen (was uns nicht weiter stört).

Von daher: Bis Donnerstag!

Gruß, Lars

PS: Drei Plätze ab Krefeld frei.  Kann auch jemanden auf der Strecke (Neuss, Dormagen, Köln) mitnehmen.

----------

## Pylon

Das Treffen war diesmal ein wenig kleiner ausgefallen (vielleicht hat der ein oder andere die Türklinke zum Netzladen nicht gefunden?), aber dadurch, dass im Netzladen immer irgendwie Betrieb ist, war es eine recht gute Stimmung.

Auf einem Laptop wurde direkt mal ein aktuelles Gentoo mittels GRP installiert und so konnten einige Unbedarfte die Vorteile unserer Lieblingsdistro sehen  :Smile: 

Bilder habe ich leider keine gemacht  :Embarassed:   Irgendwie total vergessen...  Nächstes Mal mache ich auch einen neuen Thread auf, damit der alte nicht so untergeht.  Vermutlich wird das Treffen aber erst Anfang nächsten Jahres stattfinden.  Natürlich wieder im Netzladen!

Achja: und kommt mit der Bahn, denn die Parktickets sind in Bonn recht teuer -- da steht man keine 5 Sekunden und schon hat man ne Knolle am Wagen  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## zypher

Du willst damit sagen, Du hast ne Knolle bekommen???

Wer tut sowas, was sind das für Menschen... 

Naja, ich bin 

ohne davon gekommen, hab mich dafür aber deftig verfahren  :Smile: 

Seis drum, bin das nächste mal natürlich wieder dabe!

Vielleicht läuft dann auch mein wlan0.

Grüsse,

Zypher

----------

## slick

Sch*, habs irgentwie verrissen...  :Sad:  naja, evt. nächstes Mal...

mfg

----------

## Pylon

Ich glaub, so langsam koennten wir uns mal wieder treffen...

Einen Termin habe ich noch nicht.  Doch der Netzladen scheint fuer solch ein Treffen wie gemacht zu sein.  Was denkt ihr?

----------

## logon

Huhu, komme auch aus dem Köln/Bonner Raum (Bad Münstereifel wenn das einer kennt). Ich studiere in Bonn, und hätte auch mal Interesse an solch einem Treffen teilzunehmen.

Ich weiss nicht genau in wie weit LAN Party Gänger unter euch sind, aber ich veranstalte vom 16.4-18.4.2004 eine LAN hier in Bad Münstereifel. (www.h-o-l-d.de die URL)

Wir haben auch einen sogenannten Chillout Bereich mit Bar etc. und Netzwerk wäre auch vorhanden. Wer also nicht die ganzen 3 Tage da bleiben möchte könnte auch nur für kurz vorbei kommen. Und dann könnte man sich ja da treffen. Ich hatte ohnehin geplant für Interessierte anzubieten ihnen bei der Linux Installation unter die Arme zu greifen... Habe gelesen das ihr sowas auf dem letzten Treffen auch gemacht habt.  :Smile: 

Also klar ist das hier böse böse Schleichwerbung, aber auch wenn das Treffen woanders stattfindet, wär ich Interessiert mal mit zu machen.

Bis denne.

----------

## return13

Na ihr Nerds,   :Shocked: 

lust aufn neues gentoo user treff in Köln   :Question: 

----------

## Franklin2K

Hi,

komme auch aus der Gegend - ich wohne quasi genau zwischen Köln und Bonn - und hätte auch Interesse an einem Treffen. Aber nur, wenn auch N00bs erwünscht sind, die vielleicht mal blöde Fragen stellen  :Wink: 

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hätte auch Interresse an einem Treffen in diesem Jahr. (Troisdorf, aber arbeite in Köln).

PS: Mein Bier Favorit ist Früh-Kölsch  :Wink: 

----------

## borlander

Ich würde auch gerne mal kommen. 

Vieleicht würde ich auch ein paar Kumpels mitbringen

Aber Sollte dafür nicht ein neuer Thread aufgemacht werden?

----------

## slick

*Memo an mich selbst: Hier öfters vorbeischauen und wenn Termin feststeht im Kalender notieren...*

----------

## slick

Will jemand mit nach Karlsruhe?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1278562#1278562

----------

## Joe Kinley

Nah... Karlsruhe waer geil... aber leider hab ich keine Zeit.

Wie siehts denn nu aus mit nem Usertreffen in Köln/Bonn?

----------

## Moorenkopf

Wäre in Köln oder Bonn auch dabei.. wohne dazwischen =)

----------

## ian!

Zu einem Usertreffen in Köln würde ich mich auch mal hinreissen lassen.

----------

## holla die waldfee

wäre von einem treffen auch nicht abgeneigt

----------

## slick

Da habe ich ja gleich wiedermal frischen Wind hier rein gebracht  :Wink:  Wäre auch dabei, wenn ichs diesmal nicht wieder verpenne ...

----------

## ian!

 *slick wrote:*   

> Da habe ich ja gleich wiedermal frischen Wind hier rein gebracht  Wäre auch dabei, wenn ichs diesmal nicht wieder verpenne ...

 

Ja, ist doch fein.  :Wink:  Mal sehen, was Pylon dazu meint. Er kennt den Laden dort (wo bisherige Treffen stattfanden) ja sehr gut.

----------

## Joe Kinley

Also.... falls es hier niemandem ausmacht wuerde ich gern die letzte Juliwoche vorschlagen fuer einen Treffpunkt. Danach beginnt meine Ausbildung.... wie schauts aus ?

----------

## slick

So spät? Wie wärs "spontan" am 8.7.?

----------

## Pylon

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ja, ist doch fein.  Mal sehen, was Pylon dazu meint. Er kennt den Laden dort (wo bisherige Treffen stattfanden) ja sehr gut.

 

Das war der Netzladen in Bonn, also noch ne Ecke weiter als Coelln  :Wink: 

Der Netzladen ist vor kurzem erst renoviert worden und soll wieder bezugsfertig sein.  Jedoch muessten wir rechtzeitig vorher Bescheid geben, da er inzwischen fast taeglich genutzt wird.

 *slick wrote:*   

> So spät? Wie wärs "spontan" am 8.7.?

 

Uhm.  Am 9.7. ist wieder Treffen im Ruhrpott (siehe dort den Thread).  Persoenlich wuerde ich unter der Woche erst zu einet Treffen nach meiner Klausurphase (endet am 16.7.) vorbei schauen.

Ich kann ja mal vorsichtig beim Netzladen antasten, wann dieser wieder frei ist.

Die Frage ist nur, ob wir hier so viele Bonner haben, die da sein werden, oder verstaerkt Koelner.  Ende Juli waere beispielsweise das OpenChaos beim CCC in Koeln, wo ich evtl. etwas zu Gentoo berichte.  Muss aber noch geklaert werden.

----------

## UTgamer

Mir ist Köln oder Bonn egal, da beides die gleiche Anreisezeit benötigt (~30min-40min).

Gruß, vom UTgamer der mal ne Auszeit brauchte (Stress auf der Arbeit, und daher weniger Freizeit).

----------

## WaTcHmE

also an nem Treffen waer ich interessiert... wie siehts bei euch im September aus????

----------

## sebastian_bergmann

In Köln gibt es an jedem ersten Freitag im Monat ein Treffen der PHP Usergroup Köln/Bonn (http://www.phpug.de/index_ka11.php).

Vielleicht könnte man mal ein gemeinsames Treffen arrangieren?

----------

## dertobi123

Mmmhhh, am ersten Freitag im Monat treffen wir uns in Oberhausen. Da gibts sicherlich ein paar Überschneidungen, ich wollte auch "immer schon mal" zum Treffen nach Köln/Bonn. Man müsste sich halt irgendwie arrangieren. 

Wie groß ist denn die Schnittmenge von PHP/Gentoo Nutzern?

----------

## sebastian_bergmann

Von den "Stammgästen" unserer PHP-Runde nutzen ausser mir glaube ich noch 2-3 weitere Gentoo.

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> [...], ich wollte auch "immer schon mal" zum Treffen nach Köln/Bonn.

 

Genau das. Also eine Woche darauf vielleicht? 10.09.?

zypher, Pylon? Wie steht es bei euch und welche Location nehmen wir?

----------

## zypher

Was halten wir denn vom 15.10.?

Mann könnte früh genug im Netzladen Fragen, dort aufräumen (immer nötig) usw.

Und wenns da nich klappt, kann man immer noch nen anderen Ort suchen.

----------

## UTgamer

Bitte nicht Samstags abend.

Da die meisten Samstage doch bei einigen für Frau/Freunde reserviert sind  :Wink: 

Freitage sind klasse, in der Woche abends kann ich zum Beispiel nicht immer zusagen wegen Supportverträgen beim Kunden

[Edit]

Nachdem ich die Bilder aus Ruhrgebiet gesehen habe, eine Frage:

Einen Laptop mit Gentoo kann kann ich nicht aufbieten, wird da der Abend etwas anderes als kurzweilig?

(Desktop ist sicher nicht erwünscht)

----------

## slick

*push up*

War da nicht ein Termin Anfang Oktober im Gespräch? Oder wie oder was?

----------

## dertobi123

Erm ... Jo! Anfang/Mitte Oktober war da eigentlich im Gespräch ...

----------

## dakjo

Wenns in Koeln was wird bin ich auch dabei, zur Communitybildung, quasi  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

Köln würd' ich auch hinfinden!

----------

## ian!

Irgendwie ist uns der Termin wohl allen durchgegangen. Aber wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, bin ich immer gerne dabei.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Anfang/Mitte Oktober war da eigentlich im Gespräch ...

 

Sooo.... Anfang Oktober hätten wir ...

----------

## ian!

Termin?

----------

## mat74

Köln hört sich gut an! Habt ihr schon ne Location ins Auge gefasst?

----------

## dertobi123

Es war vom Netzladen die Rede, der ist aber afaik in Bonn.

----------

## zypher

Aaaalso:

Der 5.10. is nich, leider. 

Nicht so schlimm, denn es gibt ja noch den 12.11.!!!

Also das ist jetzt mal fest. 

An diesem schönen, wahrscheinlich in meiner wunderbaren Heimatstadt feucht-kalten Freitag machen wir's uns irgendwo gemütlich.

Ich hab da schon ein/zwei Sachen im Auge, aber wollte mich da noch um sowas wie Netz usw. kümmern.

Werde weitere Vortschritte hier posten.

Da es sich um einen Freitag handelt, könnte es im weiteren Verlauf des Abends auch zu spontanen location-changes serious happy-houring and included dev-abzappelungen kommen, beware.

----------

## dertobi123

 *zypher wrote:*   

> Da es sich um einen Freitag handelt, könnte es im weiteren Verlauf des Abends auch zu spontanen location-changes serious happy-houring and included dev-abzappelungen kommen, beware.

 

Ooh, behave  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Bissl enttäuscht bin ich ja jetzt. Okt = Nov. ? Naja... also wer zufällig aus der Gegend in/um Troisdorf kommt kann sich ja mal melden. Einfach mal irgentwo ein Bier zusammen trinken gehen und ein wenig philosophieren. Ist nämlich irgentwie blöd wenn man sich seit Wochen mal darauf freut ein paar andere Gentoo-Fans zu treffen und nun doch wieder alles später ist. Soll jetzt kein kleines inoffizielles Treffen werden, sondern nur meine Bereitschaft symbolisieren auch so mal was zu machen...

----------

## Moorenkopf

Komme aus Hennef und geh' in Siegburg zur Schule. Troisdorf ist für mich quasi zu Fuß zu erreichen. Ich fahr' am Freitag auf Studienfahrt. Danach bin ich aber gerne dabei.

--Moorenkopf

----------

## ian!

 *slick wrote:*   

> Bissl enttäuscht bin ich ja jetzt. Okt = Nov. ?

 

Nun ja. Ende Oktober steht noch die LinuxWorldExpo in Frankfurt auf dem Plan. Daher ist der November sicherlich besser.

----------

## UTgamer

@Slick, @Moorenkopf,

ich bin aus Troisdorf - Zentrum ~500m von der Aggerbrücke wohnend. 

(Ehemals Siebengebirge, also auch Hennef gut kennend)

Wir können uns ja mal Treffen, so zu nem Bierchen (für mich Kölsch, evtl Trölsch, das Siegburger PocoLatino liegt in der Mitte) *g*

Oder bis zum 12.11 wartend.

----------

## Moorenkopf

Können uns gerne treffen. Von mir aus auch im poco. Hab' nur letzt irgendwann gehört, dass es schließen soll. Na ja, ich fahr' jetzt erstmal auf Studienfahrt. Wenn ihr noch zur Schule geht, in den Ferien bin ich wieder da.

--Stefan

----------

## UTgamer

Moorenkopf (Stefan), melde dich einfach, wann Ferien sind weiß ich nicht, da arbeitend. Schöne Studienfahrt  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Georg

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> ich bin aus Troisdorf - Zentrum ~500m von der Aggerbrücke wohnend.

 

Dito! Etwa Bus-Station Elsenplatz. Gegen nen Kölsch hätte ich grundsätzlich nix einzuwenden. Wann, wo? Bin da echt spontan... wie wärs mit einem Internetcafe im Zentrum (Troisdorf)

----------

## chrib

Warum muß es ausgerechnet Bier (Kölsch ist eh nicht trinkbar) sein, warum nicht lieber sich auf einen gemütlichen Whisky treffen? Wobei, ich müsste eh fahren, und bin zeitlich momentan ziemlich ausgelastet. *seufz* Und Internetcafe muß auch nicht unbedingt sein.  :Smile: 

Gruß

Christian (anspruchslos)

----------

## UTgamer

Jo,

da können wir ja fast ne LUG aufmachen (jetzt sind wir 4 rechtsreinische ausm Rhein Sieg Kreis) :Surprised: 

Hallo chrib, warum mögen soviele Königswinterer Berg/Tal Whisky? Ich hasse das Zeug  :Smile: 

Slick, Internetkaffee jo wäre gut.

----------

## chrib

Dann hast Du bisher noch keinen guten wie Lagavulin, Talisker, Ardberg17 getrunken. Scapa (der 12 jährige zumindestens) ist für Einsteiger auch recht nett, relativ mild im Geschmack und nicht zu torfig. Da fällt mir ein, ich könnte mal wieder welchen bestellen, meine Vorräte gehen langsam zu neige.  :Smile: 

Naja, macht mal irgendwas aus und ich guck mal ob ich mir da irgendwie was freischaufeln kann (Dienstags und Freitags ist grundsätzlich schlecht, da hab ich Training).

Gruß

Christian

----------

## slick

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Und Internetcafe muß auch nicht unbedingt sein

 

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Slick, Internetkaffee jo wäre gut.

 

Mir ists egal. Aber I-Net-Cafe fänd ich gut weil mit Laptop siehst bei mir trübe aus und man hat doch öfters in so Diskussionen mal die passenden URL zur Hand.

Ok, also machen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen! Ich schlage hiermit spontan für den "Troisdorf/Siegburger-Kreis" Fr. den 15.10. um sagen wir 19:00 vor. Treffpunkt kann jemand vorschlagen. Gegenstimmen?

----------

## UTgamer

Das INetcafe im Troisdorfer Zentrum nähe Bürgerhaus/Kaufland sieht ganz ansprechend aus.

(von vor dem Brauhaus stehend links, und vom Kauflandhaupteingang auf den Platz sehend aus rechts.

Zu weit für nicht Troisdorfer?

----------

## chrib

Zu weit nicht, nur ist Freitags wie schon mal erwähnt bei mir als Termin schlecht. Naja, ein andermal dann vielleicht.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## slick

Also Ort ist ok denke ich mal. crib, sorry, überlesen.. crib und UT.., wie wärs dann mit Sa. 18:00? Gleicher Ort?

----------

## UTgamer

Habe diese Woche noch Urlaub, daher kann ich mich noch anpassen. Samstag 18:00 = OK.

Gruß Georg

----------

## chrib

Geht von mir aus auch in Ordnung.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## slick

OK, machen wirs so.. also Sa. 18:00 in

 *Quote:*   

> Das INetcafe im Troisdorfer Zentrum nähe Bürgerhaus/Kaufland sieht ganz ansprechend aus.
> 
> (von vor dem Brauhaus stehend links, und vom Kauflandhaupteingang auf den Platz sehend aus rechts.

 

Irgentwelche Erkennungszeichen vereinbaren? Sowas wie Fisch über dem Kopf halten oder Traktorreifen am Ohr hängen haben?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## UTgamer

Lol, wohl zuviel bei Heise rumgestöbert.

Kriegst gleich einen Fisch: 

<: ))))))))>>>  :Laughing: 

Erkennungszeichen:

Braune Lederjacke & Brille  :Cool: 

Am einfachsten ist der Haupteingang vom Kaufland, um die Uhrzeit sollte das Kaufland-Parkhaus wie hoffentlich üblich auch umsonst sein.

----------

## slick

Haupteingang? Also Du meist den "normalen Fussgänger-Eingang" Richtung Einkaufspassage? OK! Für den ersten Eindruck findest Du paar Foto's auf meiner HP wenn Du bissl genauer hinschaust  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Dieses Bild von mir hat ein paar jährchen aufm Buckel.

http://home.tronet.de/georg-s/grafiken/passbild.gif

----------

## chrib

Ich werd heute abend einmal gucken, ob ich nicht irgendwo ein unvorteilhaftes Bild von mir finde.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## chrib

*seufz* Ich muss dann wohl doch absagen. Hab mir wohl eine Grippe oder zumindestens starke Erkältung eingefangen und muss das Bett hüten.   :Sad: 

Gruß

Christian

----------

## slick

Da crib abgesagt hat würde ich gern auch für eine Verschiebung plädieren.

Nicht böse sein, aber zu dritt sollte man schon sein damits Spass macht.

mfg

----------

## UTgamer

Da ich heute den ganzen Tag über nicht zuhause war, (heute morgen kurz reingesehen) hatte ich wohl umsonst gewartet. Zu dritt machts aber auch mehr spass. Naja ein andermal.

----------

## slick

Auf ein Neues?! UTgamer und crib wie schauts aus? 

@crib

wieder unter den Lebenden?

----------

## chrib

So halb, die Erkältung ist zwar am abklingen, dafür gehts mir anderweitig schlecht. Und bis das in Ordnung kommt, wird, wenn überhaupt, noch eine lange Zeit dauern. Die genauen Gründe weshalb, werd ich allerdings nicht öffentlich ausführen.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## UTgamer

Dann wird das erste wohl gleich auch das gemeinsame Köln/Bonner werden *g*. Ich könnte die meisten Freitage zum Treffen einrichten.

----------

## UTgamer

 *zypher wrote:*   

> Aaaalso:
> 
> Der 5.10. is nich, leider. 
> 
> Nicht so schlimm, denn es gibt ja noch den 12.11.!!!
> ...

 

Morgen ist der 12.11!

und wo treffen wir uns jetzt wann?

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Nightfire

Wenn es nicht zu weit von Düren weg is komm ich uch  :Smile: 

----------

## zypher

*seufz*

Ich hab leider eine familiäre Verpflichtung und kann nich kommen.

Leider habe ich erst gestern davon erfahren, sonst hätte ich noch vorgewarnt.

Angedacht war, wieder ins "Hellers Brauhaus" auf der Roonstrasse zu gehehn, da gibt's zwar kein Netz, aber man kann was essen und auch später noch zu Fuß woanders hin.

Solltet Ihr Euch da heute treffen wünsche Ich viel Spaß.

Ich würd auch lieber kommen.

Bis denne.

Marc.

----------

## UTgamer

So bin jetzt von der Arbeit zurück  :Wink: 

Und kommt jemand zu dem Treffen? Wieviel Uhr?

Ich muss noch schauen wo das ist, denke aber in Köln.

Könnte frühestens in 1,5 St. wieder in Köln sein, die Autobahnen sind recht dicht.

[Edit]

Wenn sich niemand mehr meldet, sage ich für heute ab.

----------

## UTgamer

Schade das das Treffen nicht statt fand  :Wink: 

Und zypher, den Studenten fehlt noch soviel Lebenserfahrung, das man Auswärtige nicht dorthin schickt, 

wo es keine Parkplätze gibt; 30min Parkplatzsuche. 

Nächstes mal bitte ein Örtchen aussuchen, an dem verwöhnte Troisdorfer [anm. der Redaktion: 75.000Einwohner] 

(für die es unbekannt ist das man länger als 3min nach einem Parkplatz sucht) nicht in einem Schreikrampf landen.

----------

## return13

Hier habt ihr nun noch ein der sich eurem Treffen anschließt wenns zeitlich hinhaut...

Sagt mal bescheid wann und wo ihr das nächste mal wollt...

----------

## george23w

hallo leute 

bin auch dabei  :Wink:  hab auch noch ein paar kumpels die eventuell mitkommen wuerden ....

gruss george23W

----------

## return13

hier tut sich aber nicht sehr viel...

schade!

----------

## return13

da sich hier nicht viel tut frag ich einfach mal in die Runde wer denn Grundsätzlich an nem Treffen intressiert wäre?

Weil bei weniger als 7-8 Mann könn wir es auch sein lassen...

Grundsätzlich wäre ich dafür..

----------

## sebastian_bergmann

Am 10. März werde ich einen Vortrag über Gentoo bei der Linux/UNIX Usergroup Sankt Augustin (LUUSA, www.luusa.org) im Bonner Netzladen (www.netzladen.org) halten.

----------

## return13

werd versuchen zu kommen!

----------

## slick

Evt. schau ich auch mal vorbei....

----------

## slick

So, mal mein Feedback zu der Veranstaltung, da ich das erste Mal bei so etwas dabei war.

Das Ambiente entsprach in etwa meinen Vorstellungen, Hinterhof-Gebäude mit wilder Verkabelung, WLAN lag an... Die Leute allesamt sehr nett. Getränke gabs auch zu kaufen. Der Vortrag traf dafür aber nicht meine Erwartungen. Es war eine wirkliche Kurzvorstellung von Gentoo. Vermißt habe ich u.a. zur Auflockerung des Vortrages die Entstehung des Namens (Stichwort: Eselspinguin) oder die Möglichkeiten von portage bei der Deinstallation von Paketen. Auch war es meines Erachten ein Unding auf einem Laptop mit Gentoo selbiges vorzustellen ohne nicht wenigstens mal portage in Aktion vorzuführen. Positiv fand ich die Kurzvorstellung des (Beta-)Installers.

Sebastian fass das aber bitte alles als konstruktive Kritik auf.  :Smile: 

----------

## sebastian_bergmann

 *slick wrote:*   

> Der Vortrag traf dafür aber nicht meine Erwartungen. Es war eine wirkliche Kurzvorstellung von Gentoo.

 

Eine solche wurde seitens der LUUSA von mir gewünscht.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Vermißt habe ich u.a. zur Auflockerung des Vortrages die Entstehung des Namens (Stichwort: Eselspinguin) oder die Möglichkeiten von portage bei der Deinstallation von Paketen.

 

Letzteres meine ich erwähnt zu haben, auch wenn es nicht auf den Slides erwähnt ist.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Auch war es meines Erachten ein Unding auf einem Laptop mit Gentoo selbiges vorzustellen ohne nicht wenigstens mal portage in Aktion vorzuführen.

 

Hatte ich eingeplant und hätte ich auch gerne gemacht, aber ich hatte nach dem Vortrag nicht den Eindruck, als ob das gewünscht wurde.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Sebastian fass das aber bitte alles als konstruktive Kritik auf. :-)

 

Immer :-)

----------

## return13

Also ehrlich gesagt find ich den Thread hier ziemlich lahm...(zumindest den Kölner/Bonner)

Hier passiert aber auch wirklich kaum was ...

Ich glaub ich sollte mal zu nem Treffen in München oder Wien gehn... da hört man so einiges von, und so aktive threads würd ich mir auch wünschen...

----------

## slick

@ return13

Du warst doch auch bei dem Gentoo-Vortrag bei der LUUSA oder? Wo hast Du gesessen? Ich vermute mal vom Eingang her gesehen etwa vorn rechts. Kommt das hin?

EDIT:

@ all (in Umgebung)

Wer hat mal Lust auf gemeinsames Bierchentrinken & Smalltalk?

----------

## return13

Ich wollt hin, war aber leider verhindert....

Aber was trinken und Smaltalk und so wär ich dabei...

----------

## slick

Terminvorschlag und vor allem wo? Also in der Woche könnt ich abends ab 19:00. Wochenende eher ungern. Aber wir sollten schon so min. 3 Leute zusammenbekommen. Noch jemand Interesse?

----------

## return13

köln/Bonn ist so einsam... ->gibts denn wirklich kein ausser uns beiden der von der Gegend kommt und sich auch nur im entferntesten mit Gentoo beschäftigt?  :Mad: 

----------

## trifit

bin euch dabei , komme aus köln

----------

## slick

Ok, dann schlage ich mal Fr. 22.04 vor. Sagen wir 19:00. Wie Frage ist nur wo? Also mit allem zwischen (incl.) Köln und Bonn hätte ich kein Problem. Wie schauts bei euch aus?

----------

## return13

ehrlich gesagt würd mir mitte der Woche besser passen als am Freitag- ich muss eh erst ne weile fahren, würd aber trotzdem Köln bevorzugen... (in meinem Alter Zählt Freitag schon zum Wochenende....)

----------

## slick

Dann mach doch mal ein Vorschlag von wann und wo.

----------

## return13

Kenn mich zwar nicht so in Köln aus, aber würd vorschlagen gegen 19 Uhr Di-Do irgendwo im Zentrum Kölns...

Die Bar oder was auch immer muss schon jemand vorschlagen der sich ein wenig besser dort auskennt...

----------

## slick

Also im Kölner-Zentrum kenne ich mich auch nicht so gut aus. Evt. kann man sich ja am Hbf treffen und dann von dort zusammen eine Kneipe suchen.

----------

## chrib

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Kenn mich zwar nicht so in Köln aus, aber würd vorschlagen gegen 19 Uhr Di-Do irgendwo im Zentrum Kölns...
> 
> Die Bar oder was auch immer muss schon jemand vorschlagen der sich ein wenig besser dort auskennt...

 

Och, im Zentrum Kölns ist das doch kein Problem was zu finden, Früh, Sion und Co. liegen ja in Reichweite des Bahnhof. Allerdings gibts dort kein Bier.  :Smile: 

----------

## return13

Find den Vorschlag am Bahnhof ganz in ordnung... Am besten am Info, so können wir jegliche Verwechslung ausschließen....

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag (wann passts euch?)

----------

## chrib

Also bei mir ist während der Woche eigentlich immer schlecht. *seufz* Freitags kann ich mir zur Not freischaufeln, aber optimal wäre halt ein Samstag für mich.

----------

## dertobi123

Irgendwas unter der Woche ab 19 Uhr nach Möglichkeit nicht direkt im Kölner Zentrum (Parken ....) käme mir recht gelegen.

----------

## slick

Ok, ich fasse mal zusammen: Uhrzeit 19:00, Treff Hbf. An der Info stehen eh immer viele Leute, also besser vor McDo. Wer nicht da parken kann/will, kann ja die S-Bahn 1-2 Stationen nehmen wäre mein Vorschlag. Wäre nur noch der Wochentag zu planen. Wie wäre es mit: Do. 21.04 oder Fr. 22.04? Eine Woche drauf wäre bei mir noch Mo. 25. und Fr. 29. zu haben.

----------

## UTgamer

Hui, Interresse hab ich auch, und hoffentlich bin ich nicht wieder allein  :Confused: 

Bitte dort wo es Parkplätze gibt, dazu zählen wohl auch Parkhäuser. Bei der letzte Lokation brauchte ich 20 Minuten um überhaupt etwas zu finden.

Auf einen neuen Versuch  :Wink: 

----------

## return13

Mir wäre diese Woche Donnerstag passend oder nächste Woche Montag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag

Parken in Köln ist immer so ne Sache.... - Deshalb komm ich mit der Bahn....

----------

## slick

Diesen Do. würde mir ganz gut passen. Wer wäre noch dabei? Komme evt. auch mit der Bahn.

----------

## UTgamer

Donnerstag geht, nächste Woche geht auch.

----------

## return13

Bin dabei

----------

## slick

@ UTGamer, wie kommst Du hin? Fährst Bahn oder Auto oder bist schon in der Stadt? Sonst könnte man ja zusammen Bahn/Auto fahren...

----------

## UTgamer

Wenn ich keine Überstunden machen muß, werde ich eher von Zuhause aus hinfahren, andernfalls bleibe ich nach der Arbeit direkt in Köln, ich werde mich morgen nochmal melden.

Im Zentrum kenne ich mich etwas aus, treffe mich dort manchmal mit Kollegen, andere Orte sind ja auch OK.

----------

## return13

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Irgendwas unter der Woche ab 19 Uhr nach Möglichkeit nicht direkt im Kölner Zentrum (Parken ....) käme mir recht gelegen.

 

Wie siehts aus - kommst auch???

----------

## slick

Ok, also bleiben wir bei Do. 19:00 am Hbf vor McDo.!? Irgendwelche Erkennungszeichen?

Weil ich grad https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-326204.html las, ich kann paar Punkte vergeben. Also wer welche braucht bitte min. zwei Ausweisdokumente mitbringen.

----------

## UTgamer

Im Moment sieht alles so aus als ob ich von Zuhause aus mit dem Wagen fahre, also slick, ich könnte dich mitnehmen.

----------

## slick

Cool, treffen wir uns 18:30 hier an der Volksbank?

----------

## UTgamer

Ja können wir machen; ich sende dir mal PM.

----------

## slick

Ok, wer kommt jetzt noch alles? return13? dertobi123? crib?

----------

## chrib

Donnerstag ist schlecht bei mir  :Sad: 

Wie schon erwähnt, Freitag oder Samstag gehts bei mir immer am besten (das Freitagstraining kann ich durchaus ausfallen lassen).

Unter der Woche fahr ich abends ungern noch Köln (man wird halt alt  :Smile: ).

----------

## slick

Bin heute tagsüber unterwegs, lese aber hier nochmal bevor es losgeht.  :Wink:  Bis heute abend ...

return13 sag Bescheid wenn es nicht klappen sollte. dertobi123 wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kommen. Wie schauts bei dir aus trifit?

----------

## return13

Also wenn nichts schief läuft werd ich da sein...

bis dann!

----------

## slick

@ alle-die-nicht-da-waren: Ihr habt was verpaßt.  :Razz:  Lecker Kölsch und kreative Ideen  :Wink:  Ich muß sagen ein gelungener Abend... wenn auch leider etwas kurz... an den Bierkeller hätte ich mich gewöhnen können...

----------

## return13

gute Gesellschaft!

Gerne jederzeit wieder!

----------

## slick

full ACK

----------

## slick

So... mal wieder diesen Thread aufwärmen. Wie wärs mit kommenden Freitag 13.05.? Wer wäre dabei?

----------

## slick

So, ... wie wärs an einem Tag kommende Woche (25. - 31.07.)? Jemand Lust?

----------

## chrib

Nächste Woche ist schlecht, da bin ich eine Woche zelten. Die Woche drauf könnt ich allerdings,da hab ich noch Urlaub. Allerdings fallen jeweils die Dienstage und Freitage aufgrund Training aus.

----------

## slick

Ok, dann schlag ich mal Do. 4.8. vor.

----------

## chrib

Würd von mir aus klar gehen.

----------

## UTgamer

(Jetzt wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück) Denke werde auch teilnehmen.

----------

## slick

Wie schauts, noch jemand? dertobi123, return13 ... ?

Wollen wir wieder in den Bierkeller gehen smalltalken oder besser eine Location mit Netz? Überhaupt in Köln?

----------

## chrib

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wollen wir wieder in den Bierkeller gehen smalltalken oder besser eine Location mit Netz? Überhaupt in Köln?

 

Den Bierkeller kenn ich nicht. Location mit Netz ist mir an sich auch ziemlich wurscht, da Laptoplos.  :Smile:  Ansonsten ist mir der Ort fast egal. Bonn, Siegburg, Troisdorf kann ich problemlos mit dem Auto erreichen, nach Köln würde ich allerdings wohl eher den Zug nehmen.

----------

## slick

Also da ich und UTgamer aus Troisdorf kommen, wäre Troisdorf natürlich eine echte Alternative. InternetCafes gibt es ausreichend, falls wir eins benötigen, ansonsten würde ich das Casablanca auf der Frankfurter Str. vorschlagen, nette Atmosphäre und gutes Essen. Meist relativ gut besucht. Ca. 10-15min.  Fußweg vom Bahnhof Troisdorf (oder halt 5 min Bus). Parkplätze sind hier allerdings immer ein wenig das Problem, ein größerer kostenloser Parkplatz wäre aber ca. 5min. Fußweg entfernt. Einen großen Tisch könnte ich da vorbestellen, müßte ich nur rechtzeitig Bescheid wissen. Alternativ gibt es auch in Siegburg einen Chinesen mit all-you-can-eat-Buffet für 9,-, ca. 10 min. zu Fuss vom Bahnhof Siegburg.

----------

## dertobi123

4.8. klingt gut, ich hab noch nix vor und die läppischen 85 Kilometer sind ja fast gar nix  :Wink:  Die Sache mit dem Chinesen klingt gut, gibts da rein zufällig auch Parkplätze vor der Tür?  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Die Sache mit dem Chinesen klingt gut, gibts da rein zufällig auch Parkplätze vor der Tür? 

  Nein, da mitten in der Fußgängerzone, aber im relativen Umkreis sind mehrere Parkmöglichkeiten.

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Die Sache mit dem Chinesen klingt gut, gibts da rein zufällig auch Parkplätze vor der Tür?   Nein, da mitten in der Fußgängerzone, aber im relativen Umkreis sind mehrere Parkmöglichkeiten.

 

Das sollte passen.

----------

## slick

Also machen wir all-you-can-china-eat!?  :Wink:   Was sagt der Rest dazu?

wäre dann in:

Asia Buffet Chang

Holzgasse 42

Siegburg 

Vorschlag: 19:00

----------

## UTgamer

Ahja der in Siegburg, das Buffet ist nicht schlecht, 

der Chinese 100m weiter am Marktplatz hat seit letztem Jahr ebenfalls ein Buffet und ist vom Essen her erste Sahne  :Wink: . Dann ist da auch das Poco Latino, ein hervorragender Mexikaner *g* nur meist recht voll, Auswahl haben wir genug.  

Die Parkplatzmöglichkeiten in Siegburg siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2611885.html#2611885

Rechts oberhalb des roten Kreises ist die "Holzgasse", darüber rechts "Kleiberg" an der Ecke "Neuenhof - Kleiberg" der Parkplatz ist Abends umsonst, nur die Uhrzeit ab wann er umsonnst ist weiß ich momentan nicht, meistens 19:00 Uhr.

Anfahrt zum Parkplatz:

A59/560 - Abfahrt Bonnerstr. - Mühlenstraße - rechts auf Siegfeldstr. bis zum Ende - links auf Allfred-Keller-Str. und direkt links (40m) liegt der Parkplatz.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Also wie schauts jetzt? Treffen wir uns 19:00 beim o.g. Chinesen? Alternativ könnte man sich auch am McD in der großen Einkaufsstrasse (aka Kaiserstrasse) treffen, für Ortsfremde evt. leichter zu finden / zu erfragen.

@ UTgamer:  Diese Map habe ich schonmal wo gesehen, mich würde die mal näher interessieren. Wo bekommt man die?

----------

## UTgamer

Gut. Donnerstag 04.08 19:00 Uhr, in Siegburg.

Den Kartenauschnitt erhält man von: http://www.stadtplandienst.de/ , dort nur Siegburg eingeben und unter Kartengröße vergrößern.  Das Bild ist entfernen.

Bloß nicht McD  :Confused: 

Wenn man die Holzgasse herunter kommt, liegt der Chinese auf der rechten Seite, an der Ecke ist auch ein Camel-Laden, etwas schräg gegenüber auf der Linken liegt ein auffälliger Kodi Laden. Jetzt sollte es jeder finden.  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

Vielleicht sollte man noch kund tun, auf wen der Tisch dann reserviert ist. Und wenn ich mich recht erinner, war der Chinese in der Holzgasse wirklich nicht schlecht. Ist allerdings schon eine Weile her, seitdem ich das letzte Mal dort gegessen habe.

----------

## slick

Ich denke da brauchen wir nicht reservieren. Wo wir letztens da waren, waren wir fast allein. Aber wenn ihr wollt reservier ich.

----------

## dertobi123

Besser ist das  :Wink: 

----------

## zypher

So wie's ausschaut, schau ich auch mal kurz vorbei  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich denke da brauchen wir nicht reservieren. Wo wir letztens da waren, waren wir fast allein. Aber wenn ihr wollt reservier ich.

 

Naja, da ich Euch nicht kenne ist es halt einfacher beim Kellner fragen: Hier sollte ein Tisch auf XYZ reserviert sein als bei jedem Tisch vorstellig zu werden und rumzufragen.  :Smile: 

----------

## sebastian_bergmann

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also machen wir all-you-can-china-eat!? ;-)  Was sagt der Rest dazu?
> 
> wäre dann in:
> 
> Asia Buffet Chang
> ...

 

Im Asia Buffet Chang war ich zwar noch nicht, aber meine Schwester war da mal und sie war mit der Qualität des Essens nicht zufrieden. Im China am Marktplatz war ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, da die Qualität dort stark nachgelassen hatte. Wenn ich in Siegburg Chinesisch essen gehe, dann in der "Chinesischen Mauer" gegenüber dem Schwimmbad. Ist zwar etwas weiter ausserhalb (~ 5 bis 10 Minuten von der Holzgasse), bietet dafür aber gute Qualität und ausreichend Platz sowie Parkplätze.

----------

## slick

Hmm... Tisch ist jetzt vorbestellt auf den Namen "Gentoo"  :Wink:  Man kann ja auch noch woanders hingehen wenn der erste Hunger gestillt ist, ist doch im Zentrum wo es genügend Angebote gibt. Also ich war bisher einmal da und zufrieden. Halt nix extra-vagantes, eher kneipenfeeling...

EDIT: für 19:00 übrigens...

----------

## slick

So, nochmal ein Bump damit es auch keiner vergißt...  :Wink:  bis dann...

----------

## SkaaliaN

wann startet nochmal ein gentoo treffen?

----------

## dertobi123

07.10. in Oberhausen, für Köln/Bonn ist zur Zeit kein weiterer Termin geplant, aber das könnte man ja ändern  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

also wenn es köln wäre, wäre ich auf jeden fall dabei   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 07.10. in Oberhausen, für Köln/Bonn ist zur Zeit kein weiterer Termin geplant, aber das könnte man ja ändern 

 

Mach ich doch glatt  :Wink:  6.10., wie wärs? Wieder china-all-you-can-eat (incl. Eis) oder jemand was anderes?  :Smile:  Mein alter Vorschlag in Casablanca (Frankfurter Str.) in Troisdorf steht auch noch. Die haben gute Burger. Oder doch direkt in Köln irgendwo?

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich mach auch auf jeden fall mit einem kumpel mit. wäre doch echt mal klasse

----------

## dertobi123

Neee, 06.10. ist suboptimal  :Wink:  Zwei Tage am Stück "auswärts" futtern ist "anstrengend", grade bei China-All-You-Can-Eat und der Wahnsinns-Schnitzelplatte  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

wird bei einem gentoo-treffen nur gegessen oder was??=)

----------

## dertobi123

Nicht nur, aber auch  :Wink:  In Köln/Bonn sogar mehr als in Oberhausen  :Razz: 

----------

## chrib

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nicht nur, aber auch  In Köln/Bonn sogar mehr als in Oberhausen 

 

Wir Rheinländer sind halt verfressen.  :Smile: 

06.10 klingt schonmal nicht schlecht, bei mir ist so ziemlich alles drin bis auf die Fahrt nach Köln. Also entweder Chinese in Siegburg oder das vorgeschlagene Casablanca in Troistlos? Oder doch Suhi in Bonn *duck*.

----------

## SkaaliaN

wieviel leute würden denn kommen? und wer organisiert das ganze??

----------

## slick

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> wird bei einem gentoo-treffen nur gegessen oder was??=)

 

Also ich sehe die Treffen als soziale Komponente, den ganzen technischen Kram kann man hier im Forum abbacken, oder schreibt sich wer bei solchen Treffen die Links mit falls mal solche fallen?  :Wink:  Tja, und was ist sozialer als die Nahrungsaufnahme sowie die Verköstigung alkolhaltiger Getränke gemeinsam zu vollziehen? 

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> wieviel leute würden denn kommen?

 

Unterschiedlich, bei den letzten 2 Treffen hier waren wir zu dritt bzw. zu siebend

 *Quote:*   

> und wer organisiert das ganze??

 

Was gibts da zu organisieren?  :Wink:  Wenn man sich auf eine Location geeinigt hat, geht man zur angesetzten Zeit einfach dahin, identifiziert den Rest und hat einen netten Abend. Meist hat auch einer einen Laptop mit auf dem er dann irgendwas vorführt. Ggf. wird ein Tisch vorbestellt und das wars dann aber auch schon an Organisation. Was erwartest Du denn? Internet, WLAN, abgedunkelte Hackerräume?  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

EDIT: Achso, Termin, wie wärs dann mit 5.10 @ tobi? Feiern wir dann die Mitte der Woche!  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Achso, Termin, wie wärs dann mit 5.10 @ tobi? Feiern wir dann die Mitte der Woche! 

 

Auja, ein Bergfest.  :Smile:  Bleibt nur noch die Frage des Ortes zu klären.

----------

## SkaaliaN

soso.nicht schlecht. also das wäre doch echt mal eine feine sache. ich kenne solche treffen nur mit zelten wo dann zum teil die leute ihre rechner mit haben. bei sowas hatte ich aber bisher nie mitgemacht. auf eine lan hätte ich ggf. auch mal wieder richtig lust  :Wink:  aber naja...vielleicht ein anderes mal. ich bring dann zum treffen sehr wahrscheinlich noch einen kumpel mit der auch gentoo installiert hat. wenn man nur mit 2 oder 3 leuten rumrennt wäre ja auch nicht sooo toll  :Wink:  es kann ja jeder mal hier reinschreiben der kommen mag!?

----------

## dertobi123

Ich wäre eher für den 30.9. oder 14.10., hätte den unschlagbaren Vorteil dass ich wohl mit der Bahn heimfahren könnte und nicht nur Cola trinken müsste  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Bin gerne mit von der Partie, einigt euch auf ein Datum.

----------

## Sourcecode

Mir ist das Datum latte  :Smile: 

Ich muss nur den Ort und die Location wissen...

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich bringe auch 3 leute mit

----------

## AmonAmarth

jo und ich bringe dich mit mattez und du mich.......wie ich sehe haste mcih schon eingeplant! LOL

mir ist das daum auch egal, sollte nur am wochenende sein.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich plane dich immer mit ein..weisste doch steph.. lol   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## slick

Ok, auf Vorschlag von dertobi123 (heißt das jetzt nicht demtobi123 ?  :Wink: ) würde ich das Datum gern auf 30.9. legen. Vorteil, weil ist schon eher (Hunger!!!) und dertobi123 hats mit der Anreise besser und außerdem Freitag. Jemand dagegen?

Location:

1) Zentrum Siegburg, Chinese, all-you-can-eat für 9,- + Getränke

2) Zentrum Troisdorf, Casablanca (ui, ich glaube da ist Freitags immer mal Karaoke...   :Twisted Evil: , könnte lustig werden, Tisch muß aber dann baldmöglichst vorbestellt werden)

3) "irgendwo" im Zentrum Kölns

4) ganz woanders

Einigt euch! Meine Favoriten ganz klar 1) und 2), sonst eigentlich egal

----------

## dertobi123

Was ist denn das Casablanca in Troisdorf?

----------

## slick

Mein Lieblings- tja, wie soll man sagen. So ein typischer Misch-Masch zwischen Bar, Kneipe und kleinem Restaurant. Konnte leider keine Homepage von denen finden. Essen ist gut und meist ziemlich viel. Preise kann ich schlecht beurteilen, würde aber sagen normal. Meistens auch gut besucht. Altersdurchschnitt liegt geschätzt bei 20-25. @UT-Gamer vielleicht kannst Du ja noch was dazu sagen, wie beschreibt man das am besten? Für Treffen > 8-10 Personen ungeeignet würde ich sagen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Na das hört sich ja mal ganz interessant an. Zum Glück rennen da net nur alte knacker rum  :Wink:  =P  :Wink:  wie alt seit ihr denn im durchschnitt!?

----------

## slick

Ich schätze bei uns liegt der Durchschnitt so um die 25.

----------

## SkaaliaN

dann binsch ja mit 22 noch jung  :Wink: . macht ihr eigentlich auch LAN's und so??

----------

## UTgamer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Mein Lieblings- tja, wie soll man sagen. So ein typischer Misch-Masch zwischen Bar, Kneipe und kleinem Restaurant. Konnte leider keine Homepage von denen finden. Essen ist gut und meist ziemlich viel. Preise kann ich schlecht beurteilen, würde aber sagen normal. Meistens auch gut besucht. Altersdurchschnitt liegt geschätzt bei 20-25. @UT-Gamer vielleicht kannst Du ja noch was dazu sagen, wie beschreibt man das am besten? Für Treffen > 8-10 Personen ungeeignet würde ich sagen.

 

Hm das Casablanca in Troisdorf ist mir nicht bekannt, ich habe auch nichts in den Gelben Seiten oder sonstwo im Internet gefunden.

Wo ich gestern Abend bereits wieder wahr, ist der 1a Klasse Mexikaner in Siegburg, das Poco Latino (bei schlechtem Wetter nur innen und dann zu voll, bei gutem Wetter haben die genug Sitzplätze.)

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> Na das hört sich ja mal ganz interessant an. Zum Glück rennen da net nur alte knacker rum  =P  wie alt seit ihr denn im durchschnitt!?

 

Ich bin 20.

----------

## slick

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Hm das Casablanca in Troisdorf ist mir nicht bekannt, ich habe auch nichts in den Gelben Seiten oder sonstwo im Internet gefunden.

 

Echt? Das  ist ungefähr in der Mitte zwischen dem Eiscafe und dem Müller. Wenn Du aus Richtung Siegburg durch Troisdorf fährst kommt rechts die Sparkasse, links das Eiscafe und "in der Kurve" vorm Müller links liegt das dann.

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich freu mich schon riesig drauf =) wird bestimmt mal ein cooler abend  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Tja, wie nun Leuts? 30.9. ? Wo?

----------

## dertobi123

30.09. ist ok, Ort ist mir auch egal - solange es vom Bahnhof aus nicht allzu weit ist (bzw. irgendwer mich abends kurz zum Bahnhof rumfahren kann)  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

@dertobi123

ich kann dich mitnehmen.kein thema. ich würde mit meinem kollege eh mit dem auto kommen, da wir aus mg kommen!

----------

## Henning Rogge

Ich muss mal sehen, vielleicht hab ich Freitag Abend ja auch Zeit... ( komme aus Schildgen )

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich hoffe mal das viele leute kommen  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Also da sich so viele melden die kommen würden, würde ich doch besser zum Chinesen in Siegburg raten. Die schon mal da waren wissen wo es ist, die anderen seihen an die Anfahrtbeschreibungs-Posts verwiesen. Ich kann ja mal einfach einen Tisch für 10 Leute vorbestellen. ~19:00 nehme ich mal an.

----------

## chrib

30.09. 19:00 Uhr klingt doch gut. Also bis dann.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ok.ich bin auch da. kann mir jmd die genaue adresse sagen?

----------

## chrib

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> ok.ich bin auch da. kann mir jmd die genaue adresse sagen?

 

Lies doch bitte nochmal das Posting von Slick, wo er auf den Anfahrtsbeschreibungs-Post verweist. Dann bewege die Maus auf den Link und klicke drauf. Danach darfst Du Dich über die Adresse freuen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich kann ja mal einfach einen Tisch für 10 Leute vorbestellen. ~19:00 nehme ich mal an.

 

Klingt prima  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also ich komme wieder gesagt mit nem kumpel mit.der ist auch einverstanden.

----------

## slick

Tisch ist für 8-10 Leute reserviert. 19:00 auf den Namen Gentoo. Wir sehen uns...

@UTGamer, Fahrgemeinschaft? Hinfahrt wäre bissl kritisch ggf. Bus, Rückfahrt nehmen wir Dich mit...

----------

## dertobi123

@Mattez:

An welchem Bahnhof könntet ihr mich nach dem Treffen rauswerfen?

----------

## slick

Just4Info: Siegburger Bahnhof sind max. 15 min. zu Fuß, IMHO heißt der jetzt Siegburg/Bonn

----------

## dertobi123

15 Minuten? Oh wei  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

Also wenn es hoch kommt, sind es 15 Minuten. Der Bahnhof ist eigentlich nicht verfehlbar. Autofahrer sollten allerdings gewarnt sein, das Stück vor dem Bahnhof ist mittlerweile Fußgängerzone und Fahrzeuge die verkehrswidrig da durch fahren werden geblitzt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> An welchem Bahnhof könntet ihr mich nach dem Treffen rauswerfen?
> 
> 

 

ich kenn mich in Troisdorf oder Köln nicht aus.Kommen von Mönchengladbach. Sag einfach wo es dir am besten gelegen ist. Ich stell dann das Navi drauf ein. Das ist denksch mal die beste Lösung.

----------

## chrib

Meine persönliche Meinung: Wenn man sich in Siegburg nicht auskennt, ist es vom Chinesen zum Bahnhof zu Fuß wesentlich schneller als mit dem Auto.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich müsste allerdings eh mit dem auto mal nach köln, da ich dringend noch 2 Monitore abholen muss.daher bietet es sich eh an  :Wink:  trotzdem vielen dank für den Tipp.  :Wink: 

----------

## Henning Rogge

Kann mich vielleicht jemand per PM wegen dem genauen Ort ansprechen ? Ich bin noch nicht so lange Autofahrer und ein wenig Hilfe wie ich da gut hinkomme könnte ich echt gebrauchen... außerdem könnte man dann prima noch schnell die Handynummer austauschen damit man im Bedarfsfall gegenseitig anrufen kann.

----------

## slick

Also per PM ist schlecht, weil sieht ja kein anderer. Ich finde mich zwar selber hin, aber jemand anderen den Weg erklären kann ich leider auch nicht besonderas gut. Ich kanns ja mal probieren wie _ich_ fahren würde wenn ich von der A3 käme. ggf. kann das ja jemand verbessern.

Also A3 Abfahrt Lohmar, dann aus Richtung Köln rechts, aus Richtung Frankfurt links abbiegen, Richtung Siegburg. Rechts einordnen. Dann nach ca. 300m rechts auf die Schnellstraße (B56) Richtung Sankt-Augustin fahren. An der nächsten Abfahrt (Troisdorf-Siegburg) wieder von der B56 runter und links Richtung Siegburg abbiegen.  Geradeaus ca. 1,5 km, bis rechts ein FORD-Autohaus kommt. (vorher kam auch links ein ALDI) Ca. 300m danach teilt sich die Straße keilförmig. Dort leicht links der Straße folgen. Dem Hauptstrasse folgen, bis nach ca. 700m eine T-Krezung (mit Ampel) kommt (geradeaus ist Fußgängerzone, Zentrum) dort links abbiegen, dann folgt in ca. 100 ein Kreisverkehr. Hier die erste rausfahren (so als würde man rechts abbiegen) und dem Staßenverlauf folgen. Straße macht hier nach ca. 200m einen 90-Grad-Linksknick, nach weiteren 150m einen 90-Grad-Rechtsknick. Dann folgt einen kleine Kreuzung wo rechts dasParkhaus vom Kaufhof ausgeschildert sein sollte. Dort irgendwo Parkplatz suchen (Achtung! Parkhaus schließ relativ zeitig IMHO) Wenn man mit dem Rücken zur Einfahrt Parkhaus stehen würde, gerade nach vorn in die Fußgängerzone laufen. ca. 150m, oben (am Ende?) auf der Einkaufstrasse links halten und nach ein paar Metern ist links der Chinese (etwas versteckt, in einer Art kleinen Passage).

----------

## dertobi123

Ich werde wohl nicht kommen, ich hab mir eine Erkältung eingefangen und werde diese besser auskurieren  :Sad: 

----------

## slick

Na dann gute Besserung, ich versuch für Dich mitzuessen *g*

----------

## YEL

hallo comunity  :Smile: 

ich möchte gerne auch dabei sein wann ist das nächste treffen in Köln ?? 

oder wenn noch keine geplannt ist bitte informieren ich könnte raümlichkeit arrangieren  

wäre echt ne coole sache

gruß

YEL

----------

## Henning Rogge

Bisher ist kein neues Treffen geplant... das letzte war eigentlich lustig, aber wir waren recht wenig Leute !

----------

## chrib

Naja, man könnte mal so langsam wieder eins ansetzen. Slick, walte Deines Amtes als (inoffizieller) Stati-Ausrufer.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Slick, walte Deines Amtes als (inoffizieller) Stati-Ausrufer. 

 

*imKalenderblätter*

Ah, hier steht bei 10.11. irgendwas von wegen Umsatz-, Lohn- und Kirchensteuer abgedruckt. Klingt so als müßte man das feiern. Oder?

Womit wir wieder bei leidigen Thema "Wo?" wären... Was für Räumlichkeiten wären das denn YEL?

----------

## YEL

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   Slick, walte Deines Amtes als (inoffizieller) Stati-Ausrufer.  
> 
> *imKalenderblätter*
> 
> Ah, hier steht bei 10.11. irgendwas von wegen Umsatz-, Lohn- und Kirchensteuer abgedruckt. Klingt so als müßte man das feiern. Oder?
> ...

 

FH  ist das okay ? dann könnte ich mal solange dran bleiben bis wir einen raum bekommen 

alles was ich brauche ist einen Klaren signal  :Very Happy: 

ich hoffe auf einen 

Gruß

YEL

----------

## slick

Klingt gut, allerdings würde ich gern noch ein paar Meinungen hier dazu hören, denn bisher (also solange ich dabei war) waren die Treffen eher nichttechnischer Natur, sprich wir waren was zusammen essen und/oder was trinken. Hätten wir nun einen Raum müßten wir uns ja selbst verpflegen und jeder müßte/sollte seinen Rechner mitbringen. Dann wiederrum bräuchte man auch I-Net, sonst würde das mit Rechner vermutlich ja keinen Spaß machen... also lehne ich mich erstmal zurück und frage mal; Jungs (oder Mädels) was haltet ihr davon? Eigener Raum oder "Kneipe"?

----------

## chrib

Ich tendiere ja eher gen Kneipe. Wobei ein Raum mit wlan auch nicht schlecht wäre, da ich dann endlich mal versuchen könnte die blöde wlan-Karte im Notebook ans Laufen zu kriegen. Optimal wäre also eine Kneipe mit (kostenfreiem) wlan.

----------

## SkaaliaN

also mäccäs *g*  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## chrib

Ich dachte eher an sowas wie das Merlin, aber Essen ist ein wenig weit weg.  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

das stimmt wohl..aber merlin kennsch auch nicht *G*   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Gestern von euch jmd. mit dem Zug von Koblenz nach MG gefahren? Mit Notebook? (17.11.2005, Zug 17 Uhr)

----------

## chrib

Hmm, wie siehts aus? Treffen Ende Februar/Anfang März?

----------

## dertobi123

Wie wärs mal wieder mit "All you can China eat?" Als Termin würde ich den 02. März vorschlagen, da hab ich praktischerweise Urlaub  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich wäre dabei... :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ich wäre dabei...

 

dito, unter der Voraussetzung dass ich Karneval gut überstehe  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   ich wäre dabei... 
> 
> dito, unter der Voraussetzung dass ich Karneval gut überstehe 

 

Du hast doch Aschermittwoch zum erholen.  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*   ich wäre dabei... 
> 
> dito, unter der Voraussetzung dass ich Karneval gut überstehe  
> 
> Du hast doch Aschermittwoch zum erholen. 

 

wenn ich mal richtig blau bin dann reichts für tage.. lol

----------

## slick

Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag?

----------

## dertobi123

Kann man machen, würde ich aber eher als "zusätzlichen" Termin ansetzen.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich käme auch zum China-all-you-can-eat Event! 

Auch für Kombinationen bin ich offen (wir haben hier auch ein All-You-Can-Eat China  :Wink: 

Auch ein Gegenvorschlag: Mongos

Ist auch all-you-can-eat und dazu noch ein echtes Erlebnis! 

Dort bekommt man leckere Sachen wie Bison, Strauss, Antilope, Hai und wenn man viel Glück hat sogar Krokodil!

Den Laden gibt es auch in DDorf, wäre mir lieber  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Kann man machen, würde ich aber eher als "zusätzlichen" Termin ansetzen.

 

Ok, überredet. Machen wir am 2.3. all-you-can-China-eat und Anarcho kommt da vorbei (wenn er denn kann und das findet) und dann machen wir mal irgendwann eine Gegentour nach Wuppertal.

----------

## slick

Kein Feedback? Wie nun, am 2.3. AYCCE ( :Wink: ) ?

----------

## SkaaliaN

ik bin dabei

----------

## chrib

 *slick wrote:*   

> Kein Feedback? Wie nun, am 2.3. AYCCE () ?

 

+1

----------

## dertobi123

Da ich's vorgeschlagen habe ... bin ich natürlich auch dabei  :Smile: 

Wer reserviert den Tisch?

----------

## slick

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wer reserviert den Tisch?

 

/me

----------

## SkaaliaN

gut gemacht *lob*   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

*seufz* Ich werd wohl doch nicht können, da mich ein ziemlich starken Magen-Darm-Infekt erstmal bis nächste Woche ans Bett fesselt. Also kein All-you-can-eat für mich, dabei hab ich mittlerweile extremen Kohldampf  :Sad: 

----------

## slick

Na dann mal gute Besserung chrib.  Wie schauts aus @ Anarcho & UTgamer?

Ansonsten das übliche, wer da ist ist einfach da... 19:00 Uhr., wir vergraulen schon keinen.  :Smile: 

Adresse: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2601032.html#2601032

Anfahrtsbeschreibung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2762995.html#2762995

----------

## UTgamer

Oh ja, werde dann auch wieder dabei sein. Danke Slick für die Message.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

Gut das ich UTgamer nach eingeladen hatte, sonst hätte ich ja allein da gesessen. Haben uns aber wacker gehalten und für alle anderen fleißig mitgegessen. Und wir hatten unseren Spaß, stimmts UT?!

Allerdings überlege ich das nächste Treffen erst zu planen wenn sich mindestens zehn Leute voranmelden, damit dann letztendlich wenigstens drei da sind.   :Sad: 

----------

## UTgamer

Jungs, wie konntet ihr den armen Slick nur alleine lassen   :Razz: 

----------

## chrib

Ich war ja krank und hab mich drei Tage lang nur von Zwieback und Fencheltee ernähren können. Grausam, vor allem wenn man einen riesen Kohldampf hat aber nichts essen kann weil sonst der Magen/Darm revoltiert.

----------

## piewie

Kommt jemand am 24./25. Juni zur FrOSCon nach St. Augustin - außer Tobias?  :Wink:    (http://www.froscon.de)

vielleicht kann man sich ja dort mal treffen und abends was gemeinsam unternehmen.

----------

## Moorenkopf

Muss einen der beiden Tage wohl arbeiten, aber am anderen werde ich vorbei schauen.

----------

## slick

Ein Bierchen könnte man ja mal zusammen trinken.... wann? wo? Noch wer dabei?

----------

## Moorenkopf

Sofern ich nicht arbeiten muss bin ich dabei. Gibt's in St. Augustin was passendes? Sonst schlag ich direkt mal Siegburg vor, eine Bahnstation weiter.

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ein Bierchen könnte man ja mal zusammen trinken.... wann? wo? Noch wer dabei?

 

Ja, hier *wink* ... Vermutlich hab ich noch 1, 2 Leute im Schlepptau ... evtl. auch noch mehr.

----------

## slick

Na dann sagt mal Termin an Mädels...  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Der Samstag Abend würde sich ja anbieten dafür ... btw. gibt es bei der Froscon (was mir bisher zu Ohren gekommen ist ...) ne Bier-Flatrate von Oreilly  :Wink: 

----------

## piewie

Samstag ist auch WM-Achtelfinale. Je nach dem wer spielt könnte man auch in einen Biergarten mit Leinwand gehen. 

Vielleicht wird ja auch in der FH etwas vorbereitet?

----------

## slick

siehe eigenem Thread zur FrOSCon

----------

## Sourcecode

steht in Zukunft mal wieder n Treffen an?

...würde auch teilnehmen wollen tun  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Habe auf der FrOSCon kurz mit UTgamer gesprochen, der wäre auch wieder dabei. Was machen wir denn? Mal wieder dem Chinesen die Küche leer futtern oder Anarcho besuchen fahren?  :Wink:  Mir würde es ab 11.07. wieder passen. 

Vorschläge?

----------

## Sourcecode

...wenn das Wetter an dem Tag passt könnte man auf den Poller Wiesen sich ne runde hinsetzen, das passt doch, ansonsten  Irish pub o.ä  :Smile: 

----------

## chrib

 *slick wrote:*   

> Habe auf der FrOSCon kurz mit UTgamer gesprochen, der wäre auch wieder dabei. Was machen wir denn? Mal wieder dem Chinesen die Küche leer futtern oder Anarcho besuchen fahren?  Mir würde es ab 11.07. wieder passen. 

 

Also dem Chinamenschen die Küche leerfressen hätte was.

----------

## dertobi123

Ja, durchaus   :Cool: 

----------

## Pylon

So, ich betreibe mal ein wenig Thread-Hijacking  :Wink: 

In #gentoo.de kam die Idee auf, am 29. Juli (ein Samstag) einen Treff zu veranstalten.  Da in dem Channel eh etliche Leute aus dem C4 abhängen, die an einem Samstagabend meist nichts anderes zu tun haben, als sich bei Club-Mate und fritz-kola ihrem System zu widmen, machen wir doch einfach die Tür auf und lassen noch weitere Interessierte in den Clubraum.

Die Adresse lautet Vogelsanger Straße 286, Köln-Ehrenfeld.  Eine Anreisebeschreibung gibt's auch.

Termin: 29. Juli, ab 18 Uhr ist auf jeden Fall jemand da

Nur als Hinweis, das ist keine Kneipe, es gibt keinen Mindestverzehr, es gibt kühle Getränke zu guten Preisen, aber es gibt keine warme oder kalte Küche, aber es gibt in der näheren Umgebung italienische Teigwarenveredler.  Parkplätze sind in der Regel an der Straße vorhanden. Oh, und es gibt Strom und Internet, sodass ruhig ein Laptop mitgebracht werden darf.

So, mit wem dürfen wir rechnen, damit wir schätzen können, ob extra aufgeräumt werden muss?  :Cool: 

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So, mit wem dürfen wir rechnen, damit wir schätzen können, ob extra aufgeräumt werden muss? 

 

/me

----------

## dertobi123

 *Pylon wrote:*   

> So, mit wem dürfen wir rechnen, damit wir schätzen können, ob extra aufgeräumt werden muss? 

 

/me

----------

## slick

/me vielleicht, wobei ich immernoch grübel ob ich den Laptop überhaupt mitbringen würde. Weil mir ists eigentlich nichts in Grüppchen IT zu quälen, das kann ich daheim machen. Ich steh so eher auf den sozialen Charakter und Teigwarenveredler  :Wink:  Die Frage ist nur ob sowas dann ohne Laptop Sinn macht oder dann nur jeder stumm vor seinem Gerät hängt.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *slick wrote:*   

> /me vielleicht, wobei ich immernoch grübel ob ich den Laptop überhaupt mitbringen würde. Weil mir ists eigentlich nichts in Grüppchen IT zu quälen, das kann ich daheim machen. Ich steh so eher auf den sozialen Charakter und Teigwarenveredler  Die Frage ist nur ob sowas dann ohne Laptop Sinn macht oder dann nur jeder stumm vor seinem Gerät hängt.

 

...zumindest ich habe nicht vor nen PC anzuschleppen...

----------

## Massimo B.

Hm, ja würde ich doch glatt mal kommen. Aachener Semesterticket hätte ich auch noch, doch muss ich nun von Bonn aus anreisen für Geld.

Also es gibt Gentoo-Treffen, bei denen Computer nicht gern gesehn werden, aber ich fänd das schon interessant, bisschen technische Dinge dort zu klären. Würde dann wohl auch den Laptop bemühen.

@Pylon: Was heisst interessante Fragen meinerseits? Ich schreib halt gern ins Forum von gentoo, das ist super. Im #kde channel beschwert man sich zeitweise schonmal, wenn Probleme beim Namen genannt werden.

Sonst beschäftige ich mich zur Zeit mehr mit Qt/C++, in diesen Foren trete ich halt schon ziemlich als Neuling mit Anfängerfragen auf:)

C4, das gehört zum ccc in Köln? Seid ihr dort Mitglieder oder dürft ihr nur mal die Räumlichkeit nutzen? Läuft bei euch Musik?

An Computerclubs war ich nur zeitweise mal im Aachener Computerclub der Uni, Apple-Gruppe. Die waren von meinem Gentoo nicht sehr begeistert und haben generell eigentlich wenig am Computer gemacht, was mich weiterbrachte, ausser sich am OSX ergötzen, irgendwelche Softwarepakete von Apple Seiten installieren und über Apple's Design reden. ..achja, ab und zu mir Vorwürfe machen, warum ich meinen Mac mit gentoo mißhandle.  :Confused: 

----------

## Pylon

 *slick wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist nur ob sowas dann ohne Laptop Sinn macht oder dann nur jeder stumm vor seinem Gerät hängt.

 

Ich kann meinen Rechner auch gut stehen lassen  :Wink:   Aber ich nutze diese Treffen immer ganz gerne, um mich mit anderen Devs und Usern über aktuelle Probleme zu unterhalten oder auch nur, um ein paar portage-Kniffs zu erklären.  Ich denke, das sollten wir einfach nicht so eng sehen, wenn da jemand seinen Rechner auspackt und davor hängt.  Vielleicht lernt man noch was dabei.

----------

## Pylon

 *paoleela wrote:*   

> @Pylon: Was heisst interessante Fragen meinerseits? Ich schreib halt gern ins Forum von gentoo, das ist super. Im #kde channel beschwert man sich zeitweise schonmal, wenn Probleme beim Namen genannt werden.
> 
> Sonst beschï¿½ftige ich mich zur Zeit mehr mit Qt/C++, in diesen Foren trete ich halt schon ziemlich als Neuling mit Anfï¿½ngerfragen auf:)

 

Du sprichst gerne Themen an, die schon lï¿½nger liegen geblieben sind, und um die sich keiner gerne kï¿½mmern mï¿½chte.  Quasi das schlechte Gewissen  :Wink:   Aber Du zeigst auf der anderen Seite auch oftmals die Seite eines Users, der ï¿½ber Dinge stolpert, die fï¿½r uns als Dev vï¿½llig normal sind.  Sprich, Bereiche, die in der Handhabung noch verbessert werden kï¿½nnen.

 *paoleela wrote:*   

> C4, das gehï¿½rt zum ccc in Kï¿½ln? Seid ihr dort Mitglieder oder dï¿½rft ihr nur mal die Rï¿½umlichkeit nutzen? Lï¿½uft bei euch Musik?

 

Ja, das ist der CCC in Kï¿½ln.  Und da wir am Wochenende am Tisch saï¿½en und feststellten, dass wir doch recht viele Gentoo-User dabei haben, machen wir den Treff doch einfach dort.  Ich bin selbst in dem Verein dabei.  Bei uns lï¿½uft auch Musik mittels mpd.

----------

## Massimo B.

Ich verstehe slick schon ein bisschen. Wobei ich da aber zwiegespalten bin und sagen würde: Die gesellschaftlichen Dinge kann man auch immer und woanders machen. Für mein Betriebssystem interessiert sich aber keiner. Das ist auch so ein Thema über das wir quatschen können, die paar wenigen Linux-Freunde, die ich kenne, haben allenfalls Debian. Ich hab noch nie einen Gentooer in freier Wildbahn gesehen. Vielleicht wird das anders, seit ich meine eigenen Gentoo-T-Shirts kreiere  :Smile:  .

@Pylon: Ich wäre manchmal gerne Dev, aber hab gerade mal die Zeit, meine 2 Systeme zu warten, und meine Arbeit zu erledigen. Hohen Respekt für die Leute, die Gentoo überhaupt erschaffen. Mein einziger Beitrag ist also fleissig bugreporten und beim debuggen zu helfen. Wie schonmal erwähnt ist man hierbei im Channel #gentoo-ppc wesentlich hilfsbereiter und offener, der Anteil der Devs und über 18jährigen scheint höher zu sein als beispielsweise in #gentoo.de.

Hab mal in ner Uni Rechenzentrale gearbeitet, da waren immer interessante Arbeit und Leute, ein kleiner Chaos Club irgendwie. Jeder hat so seine Projekte gepflegt und sich ausgetauscht. In dem Rahmen gefiele mir so ein Treffen schon gut..

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> /me vielleicht

 

Meine Teilnahme hat sich erledigt, denn am 29. sind die Kölner Lichter, zu deren Teilnahme ich im Rahmen der Erhaltung des Hausfriedens verpflichtet wurde.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pylon

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   /me vielleicht 
> 
> Meine Teilnahme hat sich erledigt, denn am 29. sind die Kölner Lichter, zu deren Teilnahme ich im Rahmen der Erhaltung des Hausfriedens verpflichtet wurde. 

 

Hmmja.  Dass Kölner Lichter sind, wurde mir auch schon angetragen.  Vielleicht lässt sich ja kurzfristig eine Fahrt zum Rhein einplanen.  Mal sehen...

----------

## Massimo B.

hm Feuerwerk? Ist das sowas wie Rhein in Flammen?

Ihr könnt den Termin auch verschieben.

----------

## return13

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich komme steigt - wobei könnte mans vielleicht wieder so machen das jeder ein Namensschild mit Nickname und Avatar trägt? Würde den Wiedererkennungswert erheblich steigern...

----------

## Pylon

 *return13 wrote:*   

> wobei könnte mans vielleicht wieder so machen das jeder ein Namensschild mit Nickname und Avatar trägt? Würde den Wiedererkennungswert erheblich steigern...

 

T-Shirt mit Nickname hat zu reichen, find ich  :Razz: 

----------

## Massimo B.

Jo, irgendwie wird man sich schon erkennen  :Smile:  Und es werden ja auch keine 50 Leute sein.

Pylon, wieviele sind nun dabei? Hab da nicht den Überblick.

Termin bleibt?

Wenn ihr an einem Samstag Abend wenig Lust habt auf eine Computerrunde im Keller, was ich bei nem Alternativfestival am Rhein ja verstehen kann, können wir auch nen anderen Termin nehmen.

Hab am Wochenende ein paar ccc-Leute aus Dortmund getroffen, bei denen steht die Köln-Ehrenfelder Abteilung hoch im Ansehen:)

----------

## Pylon

 *paoleela wrote:*   

> Jo, irgendwie wird man sich schon erkennen  Und es werden ja auch keine 50 Leute sein.
> 
> Pylon, wieviele sind nun dabei? Hab da nicht den Überblick.
> 
> Termin bleibt?

 

Termin bleibt.  Bin schließlich eh da.  Und ein paar andere Gentooler aus der CCC-Fraktion auch.  Ob wir nun zu fünft oder zu zehnt am Tisch sitzen, ist egal.

Derzeit sind wir auch etwa zu zehnt.

 *paoleela wrote:*   

> Wenn ihr an einem Samstag Abend wenig Lust habt auf eine Computerrunde im Keller, was ich bei nem Alternativfestival am Rhein ja verstehen kann, können wir auch nen anderen Termin nehmen.

 

An anderen Tagen kann ich meistens nicht.  Und irgendwer kann immer irgendwann nicht.  Bevor wir jetzt hier lange rumklüngeln und einen Alternativtermin suchen, bleibt es beim kommenden Samstag.

 *paoleela wrote:*   

> Hab am Wochenende ein paar ccc-Leute aus Dortmund getroffen, bei denen steht die Köln-Ehrenfelder Abteilung hoch im Ansehen:)

 

Ah, warste beim Fernsehworkshop am Samstag?

----------

## Massimo B.

Wenn man dann so beisammen sitzt, hat man dann oft vergessen, was man eigentlich fragen wollte. Vielleicht auch als eigene Gedankenstütze reihe ich einfach mal ein paar Dinge auf, die mich interessieren würden:distcc plattformübergreifend

ebuild erstellen

VPN

Qt/Kdevelop Entwicklung

welche Standard-Applikationen nutzt ihr? würde z.B. gern mal einem geübten Fluxboxer über die Schulter schauen

ppc generell, und natürlich "warum emerged dieses oder jenes ebuild nicht"

----------

## tove

Werde auch kommen.

----------

## Pylon

 *tove wrote:*   

> Werde auch kommen.

 

Damit wäre der dev-counter auf 4 gestiegen.  Schade, dass zypher nicht kann  :Sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Pylon wrote:*   

>  *tove wrote:*   Werde auch kommen. 
> 
> Damit wäre der dev-counter auf 4 gestiegen.  Schade, dass zypher nicht kann 

 

Wer ist Nummer 4?  :Wink: 

----------

## Massimo B.

hm, ich wohl nicht. Find ich gut, dass der dev-Anteil so hoch ist.

----------

## slick

Soo... wäre ja mal wieder Zeit für Allyoucanchinaeat oder sowas. 

Da Hilefoks für paar Tage hier bei mir vorbeischauen wird, würde sich das anbieten das Treffen in diese Zeit zu legen damit er teilnehmen kann. 

Als Termin stehen (Di.) 13. oder (Mi.) 14.02. zur Verfügung. Wäre auch eine gute Einstimmung für die folgenden Karnevaltage.

Also wer will/kann/etc?

----------

## chrib

 *slick wrote:*   

> Soo... wäre ja mal wieder Zeit für Allyoucanchinaeat oder sowas. 
> 
> Da Hilefoks für paar Tage hier bei mir vorbeischauen wird, würde sich das anbieten das Treffen in diese Zeit zu legen damit er teilnehmen kann. 
> 
> Als Termin stehen (Di.) 13. oder (Mi.) 14.02. zur Verfügung. Wäre auch eine gute Einstimmung für die folgenden Karnevaltage.
> ...

 

Also ich wäre dabei (ja, wirklich). Wer noch?

----------

## dertobi123

Ich würde zum 13.02. tendieren, Beginn möglichst recht zeitig (18 Uhr?) ... Das allyoucanchinaeat war in Siegburg?

----------

## slick

Jo, war in Siegburg.. Adresse siehe paar Seiten weiter vorher... machen wir den 13. um 18:00 (oder wer halt später kommt, kommt was später). Ich reserviere einen Tisch.

----------

## UTgamer

Ups das ist ja bereits morgen.

@Slick, mein Wagen ist morgen in der Werkstatt und um 17:15 Uhr habe ich noch einen Zahnarzttermin (der neben der Sparkasse).

Währe nett wenn ich danach zu Fuß bei dir vorbei kommen könnte und du mich mitnimmst  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Ok, machen wir los wenn Du bei mir vor der Tür stehst, klingelst mal an ... Nr. kommt per PN. Aber wäre gut wenn Du Bescheid gibst wenns viel später als 18:15 wird...

@ chrib, also kann sein wir kommen paar Minuten später... da dertobi123 wird so ca. gegen 18:30 da sein, also nicht wundern wenn Du 18:00 noch allein sein solltest.

----------

## chrib

Kein Problem, ich wollte eh vorher noch in den Saturn gehen. Bin also aller Vorraussicht auch nicht pünktlich.

----------

## dertobi123

Wie wärs mal wieder mit all-you-can-china-eat? 03.07. oder 10.07? anyone?  :Wink: 

----------

## Sourcecode

Ich bin für den 3.7  bin ab dem 10 vermutlich auf Sylt oder so.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich kann wohl zu beiden Terminen (muß ich noch mit meiner Frau abklären)  :Smile: 

----------

## chrib

Mir wäre der 10.07. lieber, am dritten ist mein Terminkalender schon arg voll.

----------

## UTgamer

Können wir uns einigen?

----------

## slick

Nö  :Wink: 

Mir ists egal, hauptsache ich weißt wann. Btw. zur Zeit bevorzuge ich Mittwoche.

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

> Nö 
> 
> Mir ists egal, hauptsache ich weißt wann. Btw. zur Zeit bevorzuge ich Mittwoche.

 

Soll mir auch recht sein - werf halt nen Terminvorschlag in die Runde  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Kommender Mi.? 04.07. oder (etwas ungünstiger, aber machbar) 11.07.

----------

## chrib

Der 04.07 würde passen bei mir.

----------

## dertobi123

Hängt bei mir von der Bahn ab - daher kann ich wohl erst Mittwoch spontan was dazu sagen ...

----------

## Sourcecode

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hängt bei mir von der Bahn ab - daher kann ich wohl erst Mittwoch spontan was dazu sagen ...

 

dito, zumal die Bahn wieder streikt, ich weiss nicht bis wann die das machen, morgen z.b von 5-9uhr wie ich grade erfahren habe.

----------

## dertobi123

Ja, das meinte ich mit "kann ich erst Mittwoch was zu sagen"  :Wink:  Man weiß ja heute noch nicht wie sie Mittwoch gedenken zu streiken ...

Edit: Also von mir aus können wir diesen Mittwoch festmachen - ich schau dann, dass es klappt und melde mich dann im Laufe des Tages bei Slick.

@slick: schreib mir mal ne PM mit deiner Handynr  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

OK, dann Mi. 04.07  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

~ 19:00 Uhr und jeder weiß wo er hin muß?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *slick wrote:*   

> ~ 19:00 Uhr und jeder weiß wo er hin muß?

 

nein, ich nicht, falls ich komme.

----------

## slick

Adresse: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2601032.html#2601032

Anfahrtsbeschreibung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2762995.html#2762995

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

> ~ 19:00 Uhr und jeder weiß wo er hin muß?

 

Wenn die Bahn pünktlich ist, bin ich ~18:10 in Siegburg und dann ~18:20 beim China-Mann ... "Wenn" wie gesagt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## UTgamer

Ich versuche dem Tobi wegen so früh wie möglich in Siegburg zu sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich nix von 1900. Aber ich eile.  

UTgamer persönlicher Heimfahrserive wie gehabt  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich nix von 1900. Aber ich eile.  
> 
> UTgamer persönlicher Heimfahrserive wie gehabt 

 

Klasse, dann lasse ich mich von meiner Frau hinfahren  :Smile: 

----------

## Sourcecode

Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spaß, hat heut nichtmehr gepasst.

schad.

Naja, ich bin ab dem 8.7 erstmal bis Donnerstag auf Sylt und danach hab ich Zeit.  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

Dadurch das Slick so kurz angebunden war, war es leider nur ein sehr kurzes Treffen.

Was auffällig war das wir diesmal kaum über Software sprachen, unsere Systeme funktionieren einfach zu gut. Spiele waren diesmal Hauptthema.

Für den ein oder anderen 24/7 Spiele, Textadventures, 3d Shooter für den nächsten Gentoo zum Spielen.

Hast gefehlt, später zu dritt war der verregnete Abend einfach zu trist.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Hast gefehlt, später zu dritt war der verregnete Abend einfach zu trist. 

 

Zu dritt? Ich hatte 4 Leute gezählt  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Hast gefehlt, später zu dritt war der verregnete Abend einfach zu trist.  
> 
> Zu dritt? Ich hatte 4 Leute gezählt 

 

Na nach 2 Stunden wären wir zu dritt gewesen, am Treffen selbst waren 4  :Wink: 

----------

## Massimo B.

Oh, hab ich leider verpasst. Da hat der Forum-Reminder wohl versagt, vlt. weil ich gerade meine Mailadresse geändert hab.

Für die dies noch nicht wissen, statt p.a.o.leela nun doch realname.

----------

## Lubomir

Wann gibts wieder ein Treffen?

----------

## dertobi123

Gute Frage ... seit wir Slick ans Second Life verloren haben .... nimm's in die Hand  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo liebe Gentooler.

Ihr werdet's kaum glauben, aber wir haben tatsächlich ein Gentoo-Stammtisch-Treffen organisiert.

Das Treffen beginnt am 09.05. um 17:00 im Alten Bahnhof Frechen.

Frechen bzw. die Location liegt ganz nah am Kölner Westkreuz, also dort wo sich die A1 und A4 kreuzen und ist auch per Bahn/S-Bahn noch relativ gut zu erreichen.

http://www.gleisbrauer.de/index.php/anfahrt.html

Über den auf der Seite verlinkten Lageplan, lässt sich recht einfach Eure benötigte Route mit dem bevorzugten Verkehrsmittel ermitteln.

Da sowohl Termin und Location bereits feststehen, handeln wir einfach nach dem Urkölschen Motto: "Wer kütt, der kütt."

Bei schönem sonnigen Wetter sammeln wir uns erst mal draußen im Biergarten und ziehen dann, je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune, später nach drinnen um.

Haltet also drinnen wie draußen nach uns und Larry, in ca. 50cm großem Plüsch, Ausschau, dann werdet ihr uns schon finden.   :Wink: 

Zur besseren Planung der Personenzahl wärs gut, wenn die Leute die vorhaben zu kommen das hier kund tun, damit ich entsprechend viele Sitzplätze für einen Tisch drinnen reservieren kann, falls das Wetter nicht mitspielt.

Bis jetzt haben schon Drei zugesagt, mich eingerechnet.

Und wir freuen uns schon wie Bolle auf Euch, also kommt doch vorbei auch wenn ihr es nicht so früh schaffen könnt, so hoffe ich doch, dass wir bis nahe Mitternacht durchhalten werden.

Es gibt dort lecker Essen und trinken, reichlich Platz, draußen und unterm Vorzelt darf man rauchen und genügend kostenlose Parkflächen.

Herzlichen Gruß, Andy.

Wer wissen will wies dazu kam Euch dieses unmoralische Angebot zu machen und Euch dreister Weise gleich noch vor vollendete Tatsachen zu stellen, der kann das hier ergründen:

http://www.gentoofreunde.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=859

----------

## lovelytux

Hey folks!

Ich bin dabei!

lovelytux

----------

## Randy Andy

Das freut mich, lovelytux.

Der Tisch ist auch schon reserviert und bis jetzt haben wir vier feste Zusagen.

Vielleichtfinden sich ja noch mehr hier, denn Jeder ist willkommen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo Freunde des schnellsten aller Pinguine.

Aufgrund des durchschlagenden Erfolges des letzten Treffens im Frechener Bahnhof, werden wir am 18.07. 2014. um 17 Uhr,

bereits unseren zweiten Gentoo-Stammtisch dort abhalten. http://www.gleisbrauer.de/index.php/anfahrt.html

Vielleicht seid ihr ja diesmal mit von der Partie.

Zur dynamischen Planung der zu reservierenden Plätze wäre eine PM an mich hilfreich, falls ihr Euch nicht im letzten Moment spontan entscheidet zu kommen, was uns aber immer noch lieber ist als wegzubleiben.  :Wink: 

Weitere Details zur Location und zu den Rahzmenbedingungen findet ihr in meinem ersten Post weiter oben.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns.

Besten Gruß, Andy.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Gute Frage ... seit wir Slick ans Second Life verloren haben .... nimm's in die Hand 

 

Slick war doch mittlerweile wieder im Forum zu sehen. Außerdem ist Second Life doch tot.. oder etwa nicht?  :Wink: ...

Ich kann leider immer nur spontan entscheiden ob ich zu einem solchen Treffen kommen kann oder nicht. Durch meinen Beruf und die Familie ist es leider nicht anders möglich. Daher habe ich mit reservieren immer meine Probleme...     :Sad: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Wen wundert's metal1ty,

wenn man sich mal anschaut von wann Tobis Post ist, auf das Du dich da beziehst.   :Wink: 

Wenn Du es nicht vorausplanen kannst, komm lieber spontan als gar nicht - was natürlich für alle gilt.

Ist halt nur zur besseren Tisch/Sitzplatzplanung für mich hilfreich.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind die nachfolgenden Posts aktuell und das Treffen wird wie geplant am 18.ten diesen Monats ab 17 Uhr stattfinden.

Wem das zu früh ist, der stößt eben einfach später hinzu.

Wenn das Wetter passt sind wir eh im Biergarten, aber auch das ist ja bekanntlich nicht planbar.

Im Zweifelsfall müssen wir das halt dynamisch zur Laufzeit neu linken.   :Wink: 

Herzlichen Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich würde ja gerne, aber bei einer Fahrzeit von fünf Stunden und knapp 100 Euronen pro Fahrt bekomme ich das bei meiner besseren Hälfte nicht durch. Das gäbe eine Sandbox Violation sage ich euch...  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Yamakuzure,

bei der Entfernung ist das nur allzu verständlich und bei 5 Stunden Fahrt würde ich mir das nur für einen Stammtisch-Abend auch nicht antun wollen.

Aber vielleicht bekommst Du ja für die ebenfalls in kürze anstehende FROSCON, eine Exception Handling platziert.   :Wink: 

Die geht ja über zwei Tage und AFAIK kann man zur Not auch per Schlafsack in dem Gebäude nächtigen, das senkt rechnerisch die durchschnittlichen Kosten pro Tag, was ein Verkaufsargument sein könnte.    :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich würde ja gerne, aber bei einer Fahrzeit von fünf Stunden und knapp 100 Euronen pro Fahrt bekomme ich das bei meiner besseren Hälfte nicht durch. Das gäbe eine Sandbox Violation sage ich euch... 

 

Ohne Deiner Liebsten dazwischen funken zu wollen, aber:

Von Bardowick aus bist Du ja schnell in Harburg und von da aus ginge es mit dem HKX (http://hkx.de/) weiter. Damit würde es weit günstiger werden, sofern denn ein tatsächliches Interesse bestünde.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Ich würde ja gerne, aber bei einer Fahrzeit von fünf Stunden und knapp 100 Euronen pro Fahrt bekomme ich das bei meiner besseren Hälfte nicht durch. Das gäbe eine Sandbox Violation sage ich euch...  
> 
> Ohne Deiner Liebsten dazwischen funken zu wollen, aber:
> ...

 Stimmt, da sind es nur noch 34,- pro Fahrt, aber immernoch (mit Metronom plus Wartezeit) ~5 Stunden. Schaun wir mal, die Treffen scheinen ja nun etwas öfters stattzufinden.  :Wink:  (Hab ja nen Laptop für die Fahrt, im HKX gibt's nur leider keinen Strom.)

Hab gerade mal geschaut, mit dem Auto gehts tatsächlich schneller.   :Shocked: 

----------

## slick

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Gute Frage ... seit wir Slick ans Second Life verloren haben .... nimm's in die Hand  
> 
> Slick war doch mittlerweile wieder im Forum zu sehen.

 

Echt? Krass! 

 :Shocked:   :Razz:   :Wink:   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

